# What are you listening to? Volume 4



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 2, 2005)

New thread, because the last one has now reached 200 posts...be back in a moment with the URL...
Go here to view Volume 3.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 2, 2005)

Deaf Leppard - er - I mean *Def* Leppard "High 'n' Dry".
Circa. 1981.


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2005)

Mustan Kuun Lapset - Talvenranta (2005)

Finnish metal, any fans?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 2, 2005)

While I was out today, I "listened" to the song "Out to Lunch" by Krokus.
I believe it is on the album "The Blitz".
I could have sworn I had this CD, but a search for it turned up empty. :shakehead:

Next up on my listening list will probably be either Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer" or Anthrax "Greater of Two Evils".


----------



## rantanplan (Sep 2, 2005)

Marc said:


> Finnish metal, any fans?



Not really ... but ATM I´m chillin out with the album "Oceanborn" from "Nightwish"  ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 2, 2005)

Metallica "Black".
This album does not have a formal name that I am aware of, but the entire CD case is black, so "Black" it is.


----------



## Playboyjoeshmoe2 (Sep 2, 2005)

I heard some Mathew Sweet coming home from work. 

(bought the CD at a garage sale - it's out in the truck so I don't have the name or vintage)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 3, 2005)

Trivium "Acendancy".
Circa. 2005.
I've never heard of them, but I received the CD through BMG Records a few days ago.

It sounds like heavy metal to me, so it's right up my alley. :thumbsup:

Down the pipe...Metallica "Ride the Lightning".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 3, 2005)

Prong "Cleansing".
Circa. 1994.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 3, 2005)

At this very moment...Metallica "Ride the Lightning".

Circa. 1984. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Pellidon (Sep 3, 2005)

Eric Johnson's New album, Bloom.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 3, 2005)

Eddie Money "Can't Hold Back" circa 1986 Title Cut "Can't Hold Back"


----------



## chmsam (Sep 4, 2005)

Junior Brown - Highway Patrol
Kinks - David Watts
X - See How We Are


----------



## Goran (Sep 4, 2005)

G.Lynch/T.MacAlpine - Tears Of Sahara


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 4, 2005)

Anthrax "Among the Living".
Circa. 1987.
I wanted to listen to the song "Efilnikufesin (N.F.L.)" - that song has nothing whatsoever to do with football. 

"Just one too many cookies
From the batch no one should taste"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 4, 2005)

While I was away today, I "listened" to the music that plays when you're in the plumbing part of the Venture Line coin-op video game "Looping".
To the best of my knowledge, I still have the record high score of 2,458,770 on that game that I obtained on 11-14-82.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 4, 2005)

Raven "Stay Hard".
Circa. 1987.
I wanted to listen to the instrumental song "Bottom Line".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 4, 2005)

If my buddy gets up here tomorrow, I'll have some early Queensryche, some MSG, and some Gary Moore to listen to.

For now I think I'll do Time Warp.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 4, 2005)

currently damian marley, some bob, gorillaz, and some drum and bass mixes.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 5, 2005)

Raven "The Pack Is Back".
Circa. 1987.
Yes, the word "Is" in the album title is capitalised, even though it is not supposed to be.


----------



## Goran (Sep 5, 2005)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Queensryche


Eye of a Stranger


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 5, 2005)

While I was on my way home from Larrys Market a short time ago, I "listened" to the music from the Commodore 64 computer game "Slinky".

I think I'll load and run Sidplay on my pee-cee so I can listen to this music for real now.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 5, 2005)

Racer X "Second Heat" circa 1986 "Gone Too Far"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 5, 2005)

Heavy Metal "Music from the Motion Picture".
Circa. 1981.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 6, 2005)

Boston "Boston".
Circa. 1976.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 6, 2005)

Boston "Don't Look Back".
Circa. 1978.
I'm not a headbanger ALL of the time, just MOST of the time. 

Next down the pipe...probably Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 6, 2005)

All sorts of stuff my buddy left me yesterday. Includes Badfinger, Fuel, Third Eye Blind, Sheryl Crow, Flash and the Pan, AFI and Eve6 just to name a few...

Sorting through the directory deciding what to keep and what to delete.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 7, 2005)

Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon".
Circa. 1973.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2005)

Metallica "The $9.98 CD - Garage Days Re-Revisited".
Circa. 1987.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2005)

Def Leppard "Pyromania".
Circa. 1983.


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 8, 2005)

Been listening to the new Dream Theater album "Octavarium". 

I'm loving track3... "These Walls".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2005)

Twisted Sister "Stay Hungry".
Circa. 1984.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2005)

ELO (Electric Light Orchestra) "Out of the Blue".
Circa. 1977.

I wanted to listen to the song "The Whale", which I think is pretty cool (or "kool" or "kewl"). :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2005)

The Cars "The Cars".
Circa. 1978.

Down the pipe...probably The Cars "Candy-O", circa. 1979.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2005)

Kraftwerk "Computer World".
Circa. 1981.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 10, 2005)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
Circa. 2003. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 11, 2005)

While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to parts of the songs "What Doesn't Die" and "W.C.F.Y.A." from the Anthrax album "We've Come for You All".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 11, 2005)

Original Soundtrack "Grosse Pointe Blank" 

Up the pipe, some Distorted Lullabies and some Meat is Murder that my buddy brought.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 11, 2005)

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".
Circa. 1998. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 11, 2005)

"The Essential Red Collection" Sammy Hagar


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 12, 2005)

Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
Circa. 1982.
I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy".

This song had an echo or reverb to the percussion section when it was played on MTV in the early-1980s that does not exist in the song on this CD.
I miss the MTV version. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 12, 2005)

Aldo Nova "Subject.....Aldo Nova".
Circa. 1983.
I wanted to listen to the song "Monkey on Your Back" even though I do not use heroin or other needle drugs. :/


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 12, 2005)

Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy" again, even though I do not use coke or other inhalant drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 12, 2005)

Rush "2112".
Circa. 1976.
I wanted to listen to the song "A Passage to Bangkok", even though I do not use marijuana, hash, or any other smokable drugs. :/ :cornfused: :/


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 12, 2005)

Son Volt album Wide Swing Tremelo song "Straightface"

Up the pipe "Medicine Hat"

After that Staind album Break the Cycle songs "For You" and "It's Been Awhile"

Still going through stuff buddy gave me!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 13, 2005)

Billy Squier "Don't Say No".
Circa. 1981.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 14, 2005)

Billy Squier "Emotions in Motion".
Circa. 1982.
See, I'm not a metalhead ALL the time, just *MOST* of the time.


----------



## bigcozy (Sep 14, 2005)

"Cause Cheap is how I Feel" - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 14, 2005)

If it isn't limited to music, I'm listening to Limbaugh, Bob and Tom, Michael Medved (if I'm awake at 4 a.m.), Laura Ingraham, and Hank Hanegraaff - the Bible Answer Man.

If it is limited to music, that counts me out because I almost never listen to music anymore. Used to listen to everything from Metallica to Willy Nelson to the Carpenters.

best regards


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 14, 2005)

Red Rider "As Far as Siam".
Circa. 1981.
I wanted to listen to the song "Lunatic Fringe".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 15, 2005)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
Circa. 2003.
Even though I turn 41 today, I still like listening to this type of music.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 15, 2005)

Classic Queen makes another appearance!


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 15, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".
> Circa. 1998. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:




Reminds me, I picked up "Killer A's" not too long ago. 

"ONLY" is just about one of the best songs EVER.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2005)

sween1911 said:


> Reminds me, I picked up "Killer A's" not too long ago.
> 
> "ONLY" is just about one of the best songs EVER.


I think I'll go grab Anthrax "Return of the Killer A's" and pop it in right now. 
Circa. 1999


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2005)

While I was away from home a short time ago, I listened to the Red Rider song "Lunatic Fringe", so I just now popped the CD that song is on ("As Far as Siam") in my CD player.


----------



## chipper (Sep 16, 2005)

Stone Roses and Kasabian


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2005)

Dokken "Breaking the Chains".
Circa. 1983.

I wanted to listen to the song "Paris is Burning" because I often "hear" parts of that song at the bus stop in front of the Safeway at 87th & Greenwood; as there is a barbecue place across the street and I often see and smell the smoke from their outdoor grills.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2005)

While I was on my way home today, I "listened" to the Billy Squier song "Whadda You Want from Me", from the album "Don't Say No".
I just popped the album in to be sure that's what it was, and it was. 

On the song "The Stroke", for the longest time I thought he was saying "stroke man stroke man", when it's actually "stroke *me* stroke *me*".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2005)

Digimon "Music from the Motion Picture". :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2005)

Metallica "Ride the Lightning".
Circa. 1984. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2005)

Raven "Stay Hard".
I wanted to listen to "Bottom Line", an instrumental near the end of the album.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2005)

While I was away from home today, I "listened" to several Aldo Nova songs; when I returned, I popped Aldo Nova "Subject...Aldo Nova" into my CD player so I can listen to them for real. 

(Edit 1:45pm PDT)
Now I'm listening to Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 19, 2005)

Aldo Nova "Subject...Aldo Nova".
I wanted to listen to the song "Monkey on Your Back" again, even though I do not use heroin or other needle drugs.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2005)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
Circa. 1993.


----------



## dukeleto (Sep 20, 2005)

Paco de Lucia, guitar, plays flamenco


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2005)

AC/DC "T.N.T."
Circa. 1975.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 20, 2005)

Various Songs from Various Albums by "The Tragically Hip"

Good stuff!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 21, 2005)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
Circa. 2003. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 22, 2005)

Metallica "Kill 'Em All"
Circa. 1983.

Down the pipe...looks like Billy Squier "Don't Say No".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 22, 2005)

Blue Murder from the album "Blue Murder" (stuff my buddy gave me)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 22, 2005)

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".
Circa. 1984.
I "listened" to a couple of the songs while I was away from home this morning, so I decided to pop the CD in and listen to them for real.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 22, 2005)

Queensryche album "Warning" 1984 (already ripped it, CD goes in truck!)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 23, 2005)

Matthew Sweet album "100% Fun" (bought at a garage sale for a buck)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 23, 2005)

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".
This is classic Anthrax, and this is the album I think of when I hear somebody mention the band Anthrax. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 23, 2005)

Raven "All for One".
Circa. 1983.
This is NWOBHM (New Wave Of British Heavy Metal).


----------



## Roy (Sep 23, 2005)

Alison Kraus and Union Station......"Lonely Runs Both Ways"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 23, 2005)

Funny jabbering from a 3 year old!


----------



## geepondy (Sep 23, 2005)

Joe, that was a good album. Didn't realize it, err I, was that old!



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Eddie Money "Can't Hold Back" circa 1986 Title Cut "Can't Hold Back"


----------



## geepondy (Sep 23, 2005)

Craig, you listen to a wise variety of music! I like "Time" from ELO.



The_LED_Museum said:


> ELO (Electric Light Orchestra) "Out of the Blue".
> Circa. 1977.
> 
> I wanted to listen to the song "The Whale", which I think is pretty cool (or "kool" or "kewl"). :thumbsup:


----------



## geepondy (Sep 23, 2005)

That's another one of my all time favorites. He wrote, produced and played every instrument in the album.



The_LED_Museum said:


> Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
> I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy" again, even though I do not use coke or other inhalant drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## geepondy (Sep 23, 2005)

While typing replies, songs from Asia's album "Asia" on the headphones. I like every single song on the album. One of only a very few I can say that about. "Hysteria" is another. Cued up next is some John Valby for an adult change of pace.


----------



## chmsam (Sep 24, 2005)

Billy Joe Shaver - Thunderbird
Tom Russell - A Touch Of Evil

Man, I like my XM radio!


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 24, 2005)

B B King-The thrill is gone


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2005)

For some reason, I wanted to hear the title song to the show Digimon, so I put one of the Digimon video CD-ROMs into my computer (the episodes are stored as .AVI files I think) and listened to it that way.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2005)

Metallica "Master of Puppets".
Circa. 1986.
I was the first one in the US (well, on the west coast anyway) to purchase this album when it first came out.


----------



## thesurefire (Sep 24, 2005)

Aerosmith - Dream on


----------



## TorchMan (Sep 24, 2005)

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band. It's a theme thing with the weather. :laughing:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2005)

Right now, Metallica "Ride the Lightning".
I wanted to listen to the instrumental song "The Call of Ktulu".

While I was cashing some checks awhile ago today, the place had "More Than a Feeling" by Boston playing, and I pricked up my ears to listen to it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2005)

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's".
Circa. 1991.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2005)

Judas Priest "Screaming for Vengeance".
Circa. 1982.


----------



## TorchMan (Sep 25, 2005)

A "best of" Motorhead compilation. 


LED Museum,

You crank out some good tunes, IMO. I have many of the albums you play. Whatever happened to Aldo Nova anyway? Or Billy Thorpe?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you for your compliments regarding my musical selection.   :thumbsup:  

Right now, I'm playing Exciter "Violence & Force", circa. 1984.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 26, 2005)

Exciter "Long Live the Loud".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 27, 2005)

Various "choons" from Commodore 64 computer demos via Sidplay on my pee-cee.
At this moment, I'm listening to the music from the "Pieces of Light" demo; music written by Matt Gray.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 28, 2005)

At this moment, the music from the pee-cee game Wolfenstein 3D.
Go to http://presys.com/~lwd/ to listen to it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 28, 2005)

Anthrax "Among the Living".
Circa. 1987. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 29, 2005)

Anthrax "Stomp 442".
Circa. 1995. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 30, 2005)

Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer".
Circa. 1992.
I wanted to listen to the song "Misadventures of S..."...o wait, I can't say that last word here even though it's in the title of a song.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 30, 2005)

Prong "Cleansing".
Circa. 1993.
I wanted to listen to the song "Test".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 1, 2005)

A short time ago, I listened to Prong "Cleansing".
I wanted to listen to the song "Snap Ya Fingers Snap Ya Neck" (as raggie33 would say) 

At the moment now, I'm listening to Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".


----------



## geepondy (Oct 1, 2005)

PlayboyJoeShmoe Flash and the Pan said:


> Hey Saint Peter,
> before you ring your bell.
> Just come down
> to New York town.
> Done my time in hel......


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 1, 2005)

Boston "Third Stage".
Circa. 1986.
I heard the song "We're Ready" playing in a grocery store, and "listened" to it on the way home, so I wasted no time in popping the CD in so I could listen to it for real again.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 1, 2005)

Aldo Nova "Twitch".
Circa. 1985.


----------



## geepondy (Oct 2, 2005)

Asia's self titled cd. I don't think a month goes by that I don't listen to it.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 2, 2005)

m.o.d youre beat this song rocks so hard


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 2, 2005)

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's".
Circa.1991.
I wanted to listen to the song "Startin' Up a Posse".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 2, 2005)

Anthrax "I'm The Man".
Circa. 1987.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 2, 2005)

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".
Circa. 1985.
Boy, I'm sure listening to a lot of Anthrax this morning.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2005)

Raven "Rock Until You Drop". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 
Circa. 1999.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2005)

Raven "All for One". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:
Circa. 1983.
Raven has three members, and is considered NWOBHM (New Wave Of British Heavy Metal).


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 4, 2005)

The sound of the foundation slowly settling into the blackland prarie... and the incessant drip from the air conditioning overflow.

Maybe I should think about leaving for work.


----------



## VT-Metal-VT (Oct 4, 2005)

Manowar Hail and Kill :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 5, 2005)

I "listened" to several songs from Raven from the albums "Stay Hard" and "The Pack Is Back" while I was away from home this morning.

If you hear "Westwood perspiration" on Raven's "Restless Child" (from the Stay Hard album), you're just hearing things. No, really, you are!!!
It's supposed to be "wet with perspiration", not "Westwood perspiration".
I don't care if it's from Westwood or Juneau, I don't want any of that stuff on me!


----------



## vinn (Oct 5, 2005)

Monty Python - Medical Love Song


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 6, 2005)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
I wanted to listen to the song "This Is Not an




".


----------



## Bright Scouter (Oct 6, 2005)

Off Kilter, The Live Tracks.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 6, 2005)

Sidplay, a Commodo0re 64 sid music player for the pee-cee.
Right now, I'm listening to the various music that plays in the game "Master of the Lamps", released by Activision in 1985.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 8, 2005)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Invisible".

Down the pipe...Heavy Metal "Music from the Motion Picture".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 8, 2005)

While I was out of the house this morning, I "listened" to several songs by Anthrax and Metallica. Of significance was Metallica's "Battery" from the "Master of Puppets" album, as it reminded me to pick up some AAA cells from the store so I could evaluate the flashlight I got from Ebay a couple of days ago.

For some reason, I also "heard" the title music from the TV cartoon "Sonic X".
The lyrics go something like this:
_
Go, g-go, g-go, go, go
Gotta go fast
Gotta go fast
Gotta go faster, faster, faster, faster, faster

Moving at the speed of sound (make tracks)
Quickest hedgehog around
Got ourselves a situation
Stuck in a new location
Without any explanation
No double relaxation

Don't, don't, don't, don't
Don't blink
Don't think
Just go go go go, g-g-g-go, go

N-n-n-n-n-n-na
N-n-n-n-n-n-na

Sonic is on the run
Sonic, he's number one
Sonic, he's coming next
So watch out for Sonic X

Gotta go fast, Sonic
Gotta go fast, Sonic
Gotta go faster, faster, faster, faster, faster
Go, g-go, g-go, go go go go
Sonic X
Gotta go faster
Gotta go fast
Gotta go faster, faster, faster, faster
Sonic X 
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 9, 2005)

Red Rider "As Far as Siam".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 9, 2005)

Van Halen "Van Halen".
Circa. 1978.
This was the first album (which I received from my sister as a birthday present) that I owned.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 9, 2005)

Ready Steady Go - Oakenfold


----------



## Matsan (Oct 9, 2005)

"Rise" - The title song of TV ANIME--Ghost in the Shell SAC 2nd GIG.

The lyric is written in English mixed with Russian.
It maks me feel confuse,the sentence I can recognise and not-recognise flow out by turns.

Cool and addictive


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2005)

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".
Circa. 1985.
For some reason, I want to listen to the song "Medusa" even though the lyrics are horrible and awful and stuff.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2005)

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Metal Thrashing Mad" and "Jet Fighter" even though I do not drive or fly any type of aircraft. :/


----------



## iNDiGLo (Oct 11, 2005)

Rush "Moving Pictures"

Little River Band "Greatest Hits"

David Benoit "Urban Daydreams"


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 11, 2005)

Tool - Undertow.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 11, 2005)

While I was on the way home today, I "listened" to several songs from the Metallica album "Master of Puppets".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2005)

Same thing I was listening to on Monday morning...Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".
I've said this a couple of times already, but I'll say it again. This is classic Anthrax, and is what I think of when somebody mentions the band Anthrax. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 13, 2005)

Autograph "Sign in Please".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 13, 2005)

Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".
Circa. 1975.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 14, 2005)

Ratt "Out of the Cellar".
Circa. 1984.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 14, 2005)

Taxxi "I'm Leaving" with "Cold Night" up the pipe.

Listening on new Creative SBS 330 2.1 speaker system. Sounds good so far!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 15, 2005)

The Tragically Hip "My Music at Work"

But bed as soon as this song ends!!!!


----------



## geepondy (Oct 15, 2005)

Craig, do you do most of your listening from cds? If so, how many cds do you own? The only song I ever heard from Autograph was "Turn Up the Radio".



The_LED_Museum said:


> Autograph "Sign in Please".


----------



## geepondy (Oct 15, 2005)

Jake Geils "Freeze Frame" from computer mp3s. I like and listen to modern radio but my favorites all seem to come from the 80s despite more or less growing up in the 70s. Freeze Frame is an excellent, under appreciated cd. Think "Rage In A Cage".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 15, 2005)

geepondy said:


> Craig, do you do most of your listening from cds? If so, how many cds do you own? The only song I ever heard from Autograph was "Turn Up the Radio".


Yes, that's a big 10-4 roger. 
I have no fewer than 116 CDs - and those are just the ones that receive at least moderate "airtime".

At this very moment, I'm listening to Anthrax "We've Come for You All".

The Autograph song "Turn Up the Radio" is on the album "Sign in Please", so yes, I did get to listen to it when I played that album. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 15, 2005)

Listened to 5 cuts form Gene Loves Jezebel "Kiss of Life" album on my Walmart run earlier.

Trying to decide what mood I'm in for listening tonight (470 songs in WMP).

Michael Schenker Group "Perfect Timing" wins!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 15, 2005)

Pat Benetar "Best Shots"


----------



## geepondy (Oct 16, 2005)

Slaughter "Stick It To Ya". A little mellow bed time music before hitting the hay.


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 16, 2005)

Right now I am listening to 'Sail On' by Lionel Richie.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Oct 16, 2005)

Jack Johnson- Sexy Plexy. A little bit of foo fighters and basically every classic rock hits. I have 455 songs, and it is on random right now. So pretty much any song could pop up.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2005)

While I was away from home early this afternoon, I "listened" to "W.C.F.Y.A." by Anthrax and "Sledgehammer Rock" by Raven.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2005)

National Lampoon "That's Not Funny, That's Sick".
Circa. 1977.


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 16, 2005)

'Always On My Mind' by Elvis Presley.


----------



## taiji (Oct 16, 2005)

Charlotte Church .. Voice of an Angel. 

She opens her mouth and and incredible sound just comes out. First time I saw and heard her sing on TV she made me cry.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2005)

Digimon season 4 theme song.

The lyrics are:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Digimon!

Look to the past
as we head for the future
to reclaim the Digital World.

With faith in ourselves
and trust in each other
we live by the lessons we've learned.

As we work towards one solution
through a Spirit Evolution.

_Ha-ya-moo-ah! Huh!
Ha-ya-moo-ah!_

Digimon
Forever united as one
Digimon
Together the battles are won
Digimon
Through us let your spirit evolve.
If we're all for one world
there's a world for us all.

If we're all for one world
there's a world 
for us all.

Digimon!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 17, 2005)

I was jonesing on The Tragically Hip as we drove back from Dallas.

Listening to the AC just now (and liking it!)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2005)

At this moment, .SID tunes from various Commode 64 demos and games, via SIDPLAY on my pee-cee. There are over 16,000 of these to choose from, so I have a very good choise of what I want to listen to.

Earlier this morning, I watched some Digimon season 3 ("Tamers") episodes on my pee-cee; grooving out to the theme song at the beginning of each episode. 

And before I watched the Digimon episodes, I "listened" to the Rush song "Spirit of Radio".


----------



## cratz2 (Oct 18, 2005)

'B double E double R U N

BEERRUN'

By Todd Snyder.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 19, 2005)

Dokken "Tooth and Nail".
Circa. 1984.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 19, 2005)

Twisted Sister "Stay Hungry".
Circa. 1984.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 19, 2005)

Exciter "Violence & Force".
I wanted to listen to the song "Destructor" even though I don't feel like stomping on flashlights or flushing them down a toliet.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 19, 2005)

While I was away from home today, I "listened" to several songs from Ratt, Anthrax, and Aldo Nova.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 19, 2005)

A dog going to town on a bowl of crunchy dry food... aside from that almost total silence!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 20, 2005)

Foreigner "The Very Best...and Beyond".
This album has the song "Feels Like a Flashligh...er...Feels Like the First Time" on on it.


----------



## Fruitjacknix (Oct 20, 2005)

*Listening to...*

Spaceman 3 -Perfect Perscription-


----------



## Fruitjacknix (Oct 20, 2005)

*also listening to...*

Velvet Underground with Nico. Later maybe Anthony and the Johnsons. Then Billy Childish.
Good Things, Michael


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: also listening to...*

The Tragically Hip again.


----------



## dbedit (Oct 20, 2005)

Fred Eaglesmith Right Now


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 20, 2005)

'Main Street' by Bob Segar.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 20, 2005)

The Dryer with my new jeans aboard. But sleep is next!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 21, 2005)

My cat is in the bathroom howling (yes, howling, like a tiny wolf) at the toilet.. I think she's bored.  

Oh, right, a song? 

Black Eyed Peas - Don't phunk with my heart


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 21, 2005)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
And yes, I'm playing it with no cats in the house and far away from the toliet.


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 21, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
> And yes, I'm playing it with no cats in the house and far away from the toliet.



White Noise is a great album. I first borrowed it from my cousin over 10 years ago and listened to 'ONLY' over and over and over again. Can't get enough of that song. 

Best. Intro. Ever.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 22, 2005)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "This Is Not an




" again. :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 22, 2005)

Thor "Only the Strong".
I wanted to listen to the song "Thunder On The Tundra".
As a minor bit of nonsense, the printing on the liner notes reads "Thunder *In* The Tundra".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 22, 2005)

KTRH.com live audio of the World Series Game 1 (which ain't going swell for the Astros at this point...)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 23, 2005)

Music ROMs from Sega's Afterburner Deluxe coin-op arcade video game. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fruitjacknix (Oct 23, 2005)

Todays cup o' tea is:
1.Rancid Hell Spawn
2.Nurse with wound
3. Paul Simon- Graceland-


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 23, 2005)

Possible start of Game 2 of World Series on KPRC.com/Windows Media Player.


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 23, 2005)

'Heaven' by Warrant.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 24, 2005)

Kraftwerk "The Mix".
Circa. 1991.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 24, 2005)

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia".
I wanted to listen to the song "Let's Break Some Furniture".

"...They're threatening to go on Sally Jessy Rafael,
So she'll send me to boot camp where they'll beat me till I'm well..."

"...Now we've shredded every ottoman the counter's cut in three,
The dining table's burning and the chairs are soaked with pee..."


----------



## chmsam (Oct 24, 2005)

Bernie Leadon - "I Am a Vile and a Profane Man"
Knitters - "Wrecking Ball" and "Brand New Call of the Wrecking Ball"
Stranglers - "Peaches"
Social Distortion - "Sick Boys"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 24, 2005)

While I was away from home today, I "heard" part of a song, I believe performed by "The Four Tops".
I do not know the name of the song, and only "heard" this part of the lyrics:
_
Certified honey buns,
You know that I love you.
_
I tried looking for this song on Google, but was not successful.
So I'm guessing I "heard" the lyrics incorrectly. :shakehead:


----------



## Fruitjacknix (Oct 24, 2005)

Medeski, Martin and Wood -Combustication-
If you have never heard of MMW you must listen! 
Good Things,
Michael


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 25, 2005)

"Jesus Takes The Wheel" which is the new single from Carrie Underwood.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 26, 2005)

Metallica "St. Anger".
Circa. 2003.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 26, 2005)

Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon".
Circa. 1973.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 26, 2005)

The lyric from the Four Tops song is,

"Sugarpie, Honey Bunch..." and the song is "I Can't Help Myself."

http://www.seeklyrics.com/lyrics/Four-Tops/Can-t-Help-Myself-sugar-Pie-Honey-Bunch.html


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 28, 2005)

At the present time...music played on SIDPLAY for the pee-cee. It emulates the 6581 SID chip in the Commodore 64 computer, and more than 16,000 songs were written for it. At this very moment, I'm listening to music from the game "Cyberdine Warrior", circa. 1989.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2005)

Saturday morning:S.O.D. "Speak English or Die".
Circa. 1985.

Sunday morning: Various music from Sega arcade video games, like Space Harrier, Super Hang On, and Outrun.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 1, 2005)

The music ROMs from a Williams F-14 Tomcat pinball, via pinmamew.exe on my pee-cee.
Just set the machine so it's running its resident diagnostic program, and use the "auto up" and "down" buttons to get to the sound/music test. :rock:


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 1, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Saturday morning:S.O.D. "Speak English or Die".
> Circa. 1985.


 

Hey! Stormtroopers of Death! So YOU'RE the other person who bought this...

:laughing: 

What's your favorite track? The title cut? "Milk"? "Douche Crew"?


----------



## Longbow (Nov 1, 2005)

My wife.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been hung up on Gary Moore "Corridors of Power" whenever Radio reception sucks (which is a fair amount up here).


----------



## Fruitjacknix (Nov 1, 2005)

Dean Martin, Dean Martin, Dean Martin.....
Michael


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2005)

Phaserburn said:


> ...What's your favorite track? The title cut? "Milk"? "Douche Crew"?


My favourite song on this album is the one I can't say here on CPF.
Think of somebody being flogged by a kitty cat and you'll probably be able to figure it out.


----------



## chmsam (Nov 2, 2005)

- Wow, someone else who knows about Gary Moore (and not the comedian from the 50's & 60's -- yes, I'm an old fart). BBM was really good, and until this year was the closest you could get to hearing something as good as Cream, and maybe better -- I've not been a Clapton fan for many, many years.

- Craig, do you mean the new dessert topping for cats? :naughty: 

Right now, I'm listening to X-Country on XM radio. "Fate's Right Hand," by Rodney Crowell. Also, "*****, *****, *****," by Hot Club of Cowtown (how's that for timing, Craig?) and some Legendary Shack Shakers.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 2, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> My favourite song on this album is the one I can't say here on CPF.
> Think of somebody being flogged by a kitty cat and you'll probably be able to figure it out.


 
I know it well. We used to chant that in college when a friend had to leave early to be with the girlfriend. Ah, the maturity!


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 2, 2005)

SOD, COC, GBH... I used to listen to all those groups that couldn't come up with a real name and just had to stick with three letters...






And you know Craig, the only time I listen to your kind of music is within an hour or two of opening this thread... I've been kind of on a Scandanavian/European kick. I have an kinda sorta ex-friend from Finland and he turned me on to a lot of it... Beautiful music and the most hideous 'singing' if you can call it that.

Just started playing Covenant - Bringer of the Sixth Sun... One of the coolest lead riffs I've been turned on to lately. Which usually makes me want to listen to Megadeth - Addicted to Chaos and A Tout le Mond for some reason.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2005)

Music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner" via mame.exe on my pee-cee.
Set the game so its resident diagnostic program is running, then select the sound test from the list of options presented.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2005)

Same thing I was listening to approximately six hours ago...music from the arcade video game "Afterburner" by Sega; circa. 1987. :rock:

Yes, I finally got it to work, but the music from Afterburner is a little different from the music from Afterburner Deluxe, which is really what I wanted to listen to, but can't, because the player I would use to play that music doesn't run on this computer, and Afterburner Deluxe's diagnostic program only plays short segments of each song instead of Afterburner, which will play the entire song.


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 3, 2005)

megadet hashes in ya mouth


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2005)

Music from Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987: Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Space Harrier, and Outrun.
I have these in .MP3 format, so I don't have to tie up the computer running the games themselves and running their resident diagnostic programs just to get to the music.


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 4, 2005)

The TV


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Big change from Megadeth a couple days ago... I'm listening to the Jennifer Saunders (the Fairy Godmother from Shrek 2) do Holding Out For A Hero. Just ripped the CD from the library. Last song was Eddie Murphy and Antonio Banderas do Livin' La Vida Loca.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 4, 2005)

Some lowrider Honda Accord that just drove by my house blasting bass tones out of it's trunk, which sounds like it has no sound deadening whatsoever..

I have NO idea what song it is.. :scowl:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 4, 2005)

Today was about as far from The Tragically Hip or Gary Moore as I could get...

Abba Gold!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2005)

Music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner" via mame.exe on my pee-cee.
Set the game so its resident diagnostic program is running, then select the sound test from the list of options presented.

I wanted to listen to the music from Afterburner Deluxe, aka Afterburner II, but I receive this error box whenever I try to play it:







I paid for and downloaded this DLL, but alas, no joy. :shakehead:


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 5, 2005)

AC/DC

"You Shook Me All Night Long"

The next song would probably be "Higher" by Creed

The other day, I listened to Tubthumping by Chumbawamba a lot 

(Did I mention I had the TV on across the room earlier?)


----------



## Somy Nex (Nov 5, 2005)

www.lounge-radio.com =)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2005)

I finally got to listen to the music from Afterburner II!!! :thumbsup:






This is the first time I've heard this music in almost 3 1/2 years!!! :thumbsup: :rock: :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 5, 2005)

Just now Beck "E-Pro" with Blue Murder up the spout!


----------



## drizzle (Nov 5, 2005)

The University of Washington Husky Football Pre-Game show.

The (1-7) Husky Pre-Game show. How pathetic is that.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2005)

The same thing I listened to this morning...the music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner II", aka "Afterburner Deluxe", circa. 1987.
I haven't listened to this music in so long, I figure two or three times in one day isn't anything to throw a hissy fit over.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 5, 2005)

The music on a stupid Nissan commercial..

_"You're gonna fall behind me, You're gonna beg for mercy..."_


----------



## taiji (Nov 6, 2005)

Black Betty 

by Ram Jam


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's that song from Afterburner II that is so different from the same song in Afterburner that I *just had* to go out of my way to listen to it.

Afterburner II song in .WAV format, stereo, 705Kbps sampling rate
**** EXTREME CAUTION!!! **** This file is 25.6 megabytes (26,930,504 bytes) in size; I'd recommend downloading it only if you use a broadband connection. The overall sound quality is just a bit lower than the actual game music, especially at the beginning.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2005)

Same as I was listening to yesterday...the music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner II".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2005)

Another song from Afterburner II:

A second Afterburner II song in .WAV format, stereo, 705Kbps sampling rate
**** EXTREME CAUTION!!! **** This file is 10.8 megabytes (11,329,768 bytes) in size; I'd recommend downloading it only if you use a broadband connection.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2005)

Well what do you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed the music from Afterburner II, give yourself a SureFire 10X Dominator!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2005)

Well what do you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed the music from Afterburner II, put a paper bag of dog poop on your porch, ignite it, and stomp it out with house slippers on.   
This morning, I'm listening to Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".  :rock:


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 9, 2005)

Dimmu Borgir - The Apostasy
In Flames - Episode 666
Six Feet Under - Bonesaw
Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze (rare bootleg) ; Little Wing
Death By Stereo
Dark Tranquility
Cannibal Corpse
Megadeth - Trust
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody (Luminaris BlastMix)
Luminaris - The Pulse Fleet (me!!!!)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2005)

Well what do you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", put a paper bag of dog poop on your porch, ignite it, and stomp it out with house slippers on.   
This morning, I'm listening to the music from Afterburner II.  :rock:


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 11, 2005)

"I Shall Not Walk Alone" by Ben Harper.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2005)

Music from the computer game "Cyberdine Warrior" for the Commode 64 computer, via Sidplay on my pee-cee.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2005)

Digimon season 4 theme song.

The lyrics are:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Digimon!

Look to the past
as we head for the future
to reclaim the Digital World.

With faith in ourselves
and trust in each other
we live by the lessons we've learned.

As we work towards one solution
through a Spirit Evolution.

_Ha-ya-moo-ah! Huh!
Ha-ya-moo-ah!_

Digimon
Forever united as one
Digimon
Together the battles are won
Digimon
Through us let your spirit evolve.
If we're all for one world
there's a world for us all.

If we're all for one world
there's a world 
for us all.

Digimon!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2005)

Right now, songs from various games and demos for the Commode 64 computer, via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## Radio (Nov 13, 2005)

"Gone Hollywood" SuperTramp Breakfast In America 1979


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2005)

At this moment, music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner II".
Circa. 1987.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2005)

At this moment, Billy Squier "Don't Say No".
Circa. 1981.


----------



## Empath (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm listening to some newageish, smooth jazz on internet radio.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Whatever Empath was listening to..

"You're listening to Solo Piano Radio dot com.."


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 15, 2005)

A little Blue Murder from the album of the same name. "Riot" up now.


----------



## Radio (Nov 15, 2005)

"YES" Owner of a lonely heart


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 15, 2005)

Carrie Underwood's new album that debuted today titled 'Some Hearts.'


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 16, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> At this moment, music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner II".
> Circa. 1987.


Know of a place online where I can download these video game tunes? 

Edit: I'd prefer that they be a short version that won't take two days to download via a dial-up connection..


----------



## Freedom Fighter (Nov 16, 2005)

Christian rock mostly.
:rock: If you want a sample go to www.thekross.fm and tune in live.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2005)

Schuey2002 said:


> Know of a place online where I can download these video game tunes?
> 
> Edit: I'd prefer that they be a short version that won't take two days to download via a dial-up connection..


I tried to find these songs online before recording them myself from mmsnd32.exe, and was not successful.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 17, 2005)

At this moment, music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner II" (yes, the 25.6 megabyte file).
Circa. 1987.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 17, 2005)

Schuey2002 said:


> Know of a place online where I can download these video game tunes?


Download http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/vgmusic3.zip to get the player and the music for Afterburner II. This whole file is just 3.3MB in size.
Shell out to DOS. Unzip these files into their own directory, and then unzip "mmsnd3*" in that same directory.
Type "mmsnd32", and wait for the window to come up, then select "Afterburner II" from that window. Select request code $91 using your right arrow key, and press your left CTRL key to start playing it. Pressing your right arrow key and left CTRL key allows you to play each song from this game, up to I think request code $98.

If you receive an error message, copy "audiow32.dll" into your "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32" directory, and see if that does the job.

If you see "Unable to start emulation" when you click on Afterburner II, make a subdirectory called "ROMS" in the directory that mmsnd32.exe resides in, and move or copy "ABURNER2.ZIP" to that directory.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2005)

At this second, music from Afterburner II, but in about two minutes, Anthrax "We've Come for You All".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2005)

Anthrax "I'm the Man".
I wanted to listen to the song "I'm the Man -- Live" (Extremely Def Ill Uncensored Version).


----------



## nightgaunt (Nov 18, 2005)

Ministry - "Just one Fix" (Great driving tune, btw...)

all the way to...

Gorillaz - Demon Days
Beck - Guero

With a little bit of Led Zeppelin III thrown in.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed the music from Afterburner II, give yourself a new Heckfire or Beast.


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 20, 2005)

Been in an '80s mood this evening... Time After Time and She Bop by Cindy Lauper, Dancing With Myself by Billy Idol, Karma Chameleon by Culture Club...

Bad stuff...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", go put a toothbrush in the garbage disposal and flip the switch on.   
Music from Afterburner II of course. :thumbsup: :twothumbs: :thumbsup:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 22, 2005)

DJ Benny Benassi - Satisfaction


----------



## Nightwatch (Nov 22, 2005)

The Batman Begins Soundtrack, deliciously moody


----------



## kukula (Nov 22, 2005)

Mostly Bossa Novas for me lately


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 23, 2005)

Anthrax "I'm the Man" EP. :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2005)

For some reason, I "heard" a mutilated version of a TV commercial jingle both while I was away from home yesterday and again tonight as I lay in bed.

{_Sung to the tune of Jingle Bells_}
Ooooooooo, "O" "O" "O".
The big red "O"
Overstock dot com
Why buy a mattress
Anywhere else
It's Christmas in July
{_spoken in Santa Claus's voice_}
Overstock dot com


I also "heard" a commercial jingle for what I believe is "Sprinkle to Sprinkle Deoderising Body Powder" from the late-1970s to the mid-1980s:

"An apple a day
Helps keep odour away
...
Have you had your apple today?"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, it's officially the holiday season, so I guess it's appropriate that I "listened" to the songs "Here Comes Santa Clause" and "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" while I was away from home this morning.


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 25, 2005)

3 o'clock, time for Don and Mike!


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 25, 2005)

I am listening to the..... eh....umm.......err.........sounds a body makes when it is fed too much.......:candle:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 25, 2005)

^^

LOL!


Gap Band - You dropped a bomb on me


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Sound of White Noise", go flush a hairbrush down your toliet.   
Music from Afterburner II of course. :thumbsup: :twothumbs: :thumbsup:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 26, 2005)

No Doubt - _Hella Good_ / _Hey Baby_ / _It's my Life_ (randomly shuffled)


----------



## NextLight (Nov 26, 2005)

Brainscapes "Give-a-Way" from Chakradancer. Dishnet ch 977.


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 26, 2005)

AC/DC You shook me all night long

Ok, it just changed to Como La Flor by Selena (my Spanish teacher's favorite song)


----------



## Radio (Nov 26, 2005)

Opie and Anthony on XM!!


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 26, 2005)

Now it's the soundtrack from the movie "Twister" 

(Fun Fact: Twister was the first movie ever on DVD)


It just ended and now I have it on Sweet Emotion from the movie Armageddon


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 26, 2005)

A buddy sent me a hard rock all instrumental copy of Gary Hoey doing "You're a mean one, Mister Grinch"

It rocks! It's on now!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 26, 2005)

Now Michael Schenker Group "Perfect Timing" album since Grinch is only a 3:30 song!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2005)

While I was away from home today, I "listened" to a good percentage of the song "In The Evening" by Led Zeppelin, from their album "In Through the Out Door".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 28, 2005)

Raven "Live at the Inferno".
Circa. 1992.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2005)

Billy Squier "Don't Say No".
Circa. 1981.


----------



## my name is fake (Dec 1, 2005)

Pearl Jam live bootlegs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2005)

Billy Squier "Emotions in Motion".
Circa. 1982.
See, I'm not a metalhead ALL the time, just MOST of the time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2005)

See, told ya that I'm a metalhead most of the time...Prong "Cleansing", circa. 1994.
I wanted to listen to the songs "Test" and "Snap Ya Fingers Snap Ya Neck". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2005)

Corrosion of Conformity "In the Arms of God".
Circa. 2005.
I've never heard COC music before, so this will definitely be a first for me.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 2, 2005)

The song "Holly Jolly Christmas" - the Burl Ives version.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 2, 2005)

It vary's minute to minute and hour by hour. But usually at any give time I could be listening to;

Cradle Of Filth, Emperor, Hellsau, KMFDM, After Forever, Emperor, Lamia, Lucia, La Floa Maldita, Lacuna Coil, Rosetta Stone, Razed In Black, Evanescense, Beatallica, Lullacry, Obituary, Death, Suicidal Tendencies, L7, Mazzy Star, Snake River Conspiracy, Kittie, White Zombie, Shakira, Rosario, Rob Zombie, NiN, D.R.I., The Misfits, Pantera, Morbid Angel, Bal Sagoth, Metallica(Pre Black Album), Fear Factory, Jack Off Jill, Switchblade Symphony, Marilyn Manson, Dresden Dolls, Arch Enemy, Led Zeppelin, Korn, Mary Bergin, Joanie Madden, The Muffs, Drown, Ambeon, Collide, Dargaard, Venin Noir, Cranes, The Gathering, Within Temptation, Pzychobitch, Ayria, Type O Negative........

Im sure you get the general idea


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 2, 2005)

For some reason, I "heard" a mutilated version of a TV commercial jingle while I was away from home today.

{_Sung to the tune of Jingle Bells_}
Ooooooooo, "O" "O" "O".
The big red "O"
Overstock dot com
Why buy a mattress
Anywhere else
It's Christmas in July
{_spoken in Santa Claus's voice_}
Overstock dot com

This is a jingle containing a mixture of words from Sleep County USA from this past July and overstock.com from this November.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 3, 2005)

Artist;
Joe Satriani 

Album; 
Not of This Earth.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 3, 2005)

Joe Satriani

Surfing with the alien :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:

Edit:
Craig, This is 1980's stuff bigtime.  :thumbsup:


Another edit:
Joe Satriani;
Flying in a Blue Dream.
:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

You know, I'm just a sucker for 1980s music...in fact, the music I'm listening to right now is from 1987. Not an LP, cassette, or CD. I think it's from "After..._something or other_".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

Anthrax "Volume 8: The Threat is Real". :rock:
Circa. 1998.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal". :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 
Circa. 1985.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" the title song from the TV program "Sonic X".
_
Go, g-go, g-go, go, go
Gotta go fast
Gotta go fast
Gotta go faster, faster, faster, faster, faster

Moving at the speed of sound (make tracks)
Quickest hedgehog around
Got ourselves a situation
Stuck in a new location
Without any explanation
No double relaxation

Don't, don't, don't, don't
Don't blink
Don't think
Just go go go go, g-g-g-go, go

N-n-n-n-n-n-na
N-n-n-n-n-n-na

Sonic is on the run
Sonic, he's number one
Sonic, he's coming next
So watch out for Sonic X

Gotta go fast, Sonic
Gotta go fast, Sonic
Gotta go faster, faster, faster, faster, faster
Go, g-go, g-go, go go go go
Sonic X
Gotta go faster
Gotta go fast
Gotta go faster, faster, faster, faster
Sonic X_


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm still dying to hear some of that Sega arcade music from days gone bye......... :mecry: 

Black Eyed Peas - _My Humps_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

Schuey2002 said:


> I'm still dying to hear some of that Sega arcade music from days gone bye......... :mecry:



Download http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/vgmusic3.zip to get the player and the music for Afterburner II. This whole file is just 3.3MB in size.
Shell out to DOS. Unzip these files into their own directory, and then unzip "mmsnd3*" in that same directory.
Type "mmsnd32", and wait for the window to come up, then select "Afterburner II" from that window. Select request code $91 using your right arrow key, and press your left CTRL key to start playing it. Pressing your right arrow key and left CTRL key allows you to play each song from this game, up to I think request code $98.

If you receive an error message, copy "audiow32.dll" into your "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32" directory, and see if that does the job.

If you see "Unable to start emulation" when you click on Afterburner II, make a subdirectory called "ROMS" in the directory that mmsnd32.exe resides in, and move or copy "ABURNER2.ZIP" to that directory.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 3, 2005)

Will do. Thanks! :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2005)

At this very moment, I'm listening to the music from Afterburner II.

While I was away from home earlier this morning (and to some extent, *before* I left too), I "heard" songs from Billy Squier, from his albums "Don't Say No" and "Emotions in Motion". Those songs were "In the Dark", "The Stroke", "My Kinda Lover", and "Listen to the Heartbeat".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2005)

Schuey2002 said:


> Will do. Thanks! :rock:


You're more than welcome!!! :thumbsup:
Hope this setup works on your computer.
If it does not, tell me what error(s) you see, and I'll attempt a repair.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2005)

Right now, I'm "listening" to "Holly Jolly Christmas" (the Burl Ives version)...even though I do not actually have it playing; I guess it's a real ear worm.
 :sick2:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2005)

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Medusa".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 8, 2005)

While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to several songs from the Autograph album "Sign in Please".
The songs were "Turn Up the Radio", "Night Teen and Nonstop", and "Deep End".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2005)

Quiet Riot "Mental Health".
Circa. 1983.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2005)

Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
Circa. 1982.
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy", even though I do not use cocaine or other inhalant drugs.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 9, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy", even though I do not use cocaine or other inhalant drugs.



Since you just mentioned it:

Currently playing is Earth, Wind, and Fire - Fantasy


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2005)

Aldo Nova "Subject Aldo Nova".
Circa. 1983.
I wanted to listen to the song "Monkey on Your Back", even though I do not use heroin or other injectable drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 9, 2005)

Slade

Run Runaway

Circa 1984 if I'm not mistaken.

BTW folks, as some of you know, I'm 37 and remember the 80's music from a "younger day" in my life too.  :rock:

_Edit a few minutes later..._ 

Nena (West Germany back then in 1983)

99 luftballons

Another edit:
What's really funny is that when I was in the 5th grade in 1979, All the school kids (hundreds) were given return mail address cards for the school to fill out and tied each one to a red balloon. 
Then when told to over the bullhorn one sunny afternoon, we all let go of our balloons in the open schoolyard field and watched them dissappear wayyyyyyyyy up into the atmosphere with a slight northward drift.

Over the next 2 weeks we would then hear of "balloons" arriving back to the school via the return mail address on thier tags that we had filled out in class.
Some went as far as Washington DC from our Richmond VA location. oo:

Another edit:
Type O Negative

Love You To Death

circa 1996.

It's an included soundtrack to the DOS pc game "Blood"
circa 1997


----------



## Roy (Dec 9, 2005)

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band...."Will The Circle Be Unbroken"
Some great blugrass! First had it on LP and now on CD.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 10, 2005)

Music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s: Hang-On, Outrun, Space Harrier, and Super Hang-On.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Cheap Trick "Dream Police", then go flush some hot grease down your toliet!!! 
The music from the Sega video game Afterburner II.


----------



## Wilsonite (Dec 11, 2005)

3rd, I hear ya on the type o!
Just finished up a little Slayer, now on to some Prong - Rude Awakening.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 11, 2005)

Aldo Nova "Subject Aldo Nova".
Circa. 1983.
I wanted to listen to the song "Monkey on Your Back", even though I do not use heroin or other needle drugs.


----------



## Radio (Dec 11, 2005)

Pantera Best of "Walk"


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 12, 2005)

Massive Attack - Angel


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 12, 2005)

Within Temptation - Aquarius.

I don't know how well known they are, but they are sort of like Nightwish - paletable melodramatic quasi-operatic female vocals over keyboards, distorted guitars and fairly uninventive bass and drums.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 12, 2005)

cratz2 said:


> Within Temptation - Aquarius.
> 
> I don't know how well known they are, but they are sort of like Nightwish - paletable melodramatic quasi-operatic female vocals over keyboards, distorted guitars and fairly uninventive bass and drums.


 
They ROCK!!:rock: 

IF you like them, then be sure to check out After Forever, Darkwell, Epica, and Edenbridge. Since you already like Within Temptation, then you definitely like After Forever. The singer has an amazing voice. Forget Nightwish - After Forever is what its about!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 12, 2005)

My cat. She's doing what she always does. Go into the bathroom, get up onto the sink (or sit in front of the toilet) and howl away. I still haven't figured out why she does it.... :thinking:

Back on topic. I'm listening to a song from a _Need for Speed Underground_ demo that I forgot that I had on this computer. I don't know who sings it..


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, what did you think I'd be listening to?
Aldo Nova "Monkey on Your Back".

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let me tell you a story about two kids in the city
See they both got a problem with life and it isn't very pretty

There's a kid called Timmy he used to be pretty witty
But then too many rides on the horse got him hooked and it's a pity 
Cause now he's got a monkey he's got a monkey can't fight it
Monkey it's on his back he can't deny it
Monkey he found a dragon that bites
A hole in his arm at night where all the money goes 

_(chorus)
Monkey - monkey on his back
Dirty monkey - monkey on his back - a dirty monkey_

Well there's a girl called Sally she walk the streets in the city
She works down on the corner every night gives her money up to Willy
You see her man's Big Willy and when he met her she was pretty
But he gave her a habit that she didn't want - now that's a pity 
Cause now she's got a monkey - she's got a monkey and can't fight it
Monkey she's gotta walk the streets to buy it
Monkey she found a dragon that bites 
A hole in her arm at night where all the money goes 

_(chorus)_

Well now listen everybody cause there's a moral to the story
Clean up your act get the monkey off your back or you'll be sorry
Keep yourself clean cause the monkey plays mean
He'll put a knife in your back
Then the man in black will show you a dragon that bites 
And you'll wind up with a - 

_(chorus)_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 12, 2005)

Well what did you expect I'd be listening to this time of day?
If you guessed Aldo Nova "Subject Aldo Nova" then go use a hairdryer in the shower. 
Music from the Sega video game Afterburner II.   :rock:


----------



## my name is fake (Dec 13, 2005)

cratz2 said:


> Massive Attack - Angel


 
nice one.


----------



## Wilsonite (Dec 14, 2005)

B.L.S. - Stronger than Death


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 15, 2005)

Aldo Nova "Subject.....Aldo Nova".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 15, 2005)

Metallica "Ride the Lightning".
Circa. 1984.
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the instrumental song "The Call of Ktulu".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 15, 2005)

A little Coheed and Cambria. A Favor House Atlantic.


----------



## yuandrew (Dec 16, 2005)

Live "Lightning Crashes"


----------



## Wilsonite (Dec 16, 2005)

LED Museum, GOOD CALL on "Call of KTULU"!

EXCELLENT SONG!!!!

sometimes I pull that disk out just to hear that song...

How about Slayer - Gemini?


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 16, 2005)

The Brian Setzer Orchestra Christmas Album.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 16, 2005)

Now I have "Santa Clause is Coming to Town" as an earworm...

"_You better watch out, 
You better not cry
You better not pout, 
I'm telling you why

Santa Clause is coming to Town

He's making a List 
And checking it twice
He's gonna find out 
Who's naughty or nice

Santa Clause is coming to Town

He sees you when you're sleeping, 
He knows when you're awake
He knows if you've been bad or good, 
So be good for goodness sakes
..._"


----------



## TacStar (Dec 16, 2005)

American Motherload- Come To Life
Awesome band- my brother is their tour manager.

www.americanmotherload.com


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't even have the CD in, but I'm "listening" to the song "Discharge" by Anthrax, from their album "Persistence of Time".

"_...Drunk with power
Go take a shower
I wish you would
I wish you could
Around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

A surreal vision
Of a human being
Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?
Run it through *DISCHARGE!*..._"


(Edit, a couple of minutes later)
Now I'm going to listen to this CD for real.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 19, 2005)

Red Rider "As Far as Siam".
Circa. 1981.
I wanted to listen to the song "Lunatic Fringe".


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 21, 2005)

Linkin Park
My December.

There are several from LP that just kinda stay in mind. 

Edit a few minutes later;
In the End 
from linkin Park.
This one is a good one to dedicate to an ex girl friend, or wife btw. :candle:


Edit a few minutes later still;
Prong
Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 21, 2005)

Just got the 3-disc DVD of Black Hawk Down. Realized that there's a cool song playing while the Rangers and Delta Operators are getting geared up to go out. After poking around, I found out it's an old Faith No More song: Falling to Pieces. So I just picked up the album "The Real Thing" the other day. Reading the back in the store trying to figure out if it had that song they play on the radio all the time... Hrm... nothing with "You want it all", nothing with "You can't have it"... I buy it anyway and pop it in the CD. Track 2 "Epic".. OH THAT'S THE NAME OF THAT SONG.... *laugh*


So I'm listening to it now in my cube at work. Decent cover of "War Pigs" on there too.


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 21, 2005)

November Rain by Guns N Roses.


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 21, 2005)

Indianasong by Bill Wilson. 

Mostly an acoustic singer/songwriter... not very well known but there are many folks that believe he wrote the bulk of (if not _all_ of) the lyrics to Sultans of Swing while doing a project with Mark Knopfler (where both were studio musicians) though the idea was Marks.

Either way, he's a pretty entertaining fellow... Shame not much of his stuff ever caught on.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 22, 2005)

Rignt now...the music from the 1987 Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner II".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2005)

Right now...the music from several Sega games from the late-1980s: Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Space Harrier, and Outrun.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 24, 2005)

Just a FYI: I'll be removing all of the Afterburner II musical stuff from my server on New Years day (01-01-06), so if you want it, now's the time to get it.
Everything is in this thread, so you don't have to do a lot of hunting.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2005)

While I was away from home late this morning, I "listened" to the Thor song "Thunder on the Tundra".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 27, 2005)

While I was away from home late this morning, I "heard" the song "Holly Jolly Christmas"; the Burl Ives version.
_
Have a holly, jolly Christmas; 
It's the best time of the year 
I don't know if there'll be snow
but have a cup of cheer

Have a holly, jolly Christmas; 
And when you walk down the street 
Say Hello to friends you know 
and people that you meet

O ho
the mistletoe 
hung where you can see; 
Somebody waits for you; 
Kiss him once for me

Have a holly jolly Christmas
and in case you didn't hear
O by golly
have a holly jolly
Christmas this year_


----------



## colubrid (Dec 27, 2005)

*pops open another Papst while Motorhead wafts in the backround*


----------



## Roy (Dec 27, 2005)

Got "The Tractors" cranking away on the 'puter while I browse through the CPF. :nana:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm listening to my Uniden BCD396T Digital trunktraker IV! :naughty: 







I'm listening to my local police/fire & EMS, I'm quite hooked on scanning, just like flashlights. But I like my hobbies, they keep me sane.

-PSM


----------



## Brian E (Dec 28, 2005)

Ginger Baker, Jack Bruce and Eric Clapton, aka the Cream reunion Cd.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Sound of White Noise", go throw some forks in your garbage disposal and flip on that switch behind the sink. 

Music from the Sega video game Afterburner II, circa. 1987. :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2005)

Right now, Red Rider "As Far as Siam".
Down the pipe, Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2005)

Kraftwerk "The Mix".
Circa. 1991.
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Musique Non-Stop". :rock:


----------



## Morelite (Dec 31, 2005)

Don Felder's "Heavy Metal"


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Danny Gatton doing 'Sleepwalk'


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2005)

While I was away from home today, I "listened" to the songs "Invisible" by Dio, and "Invisble" by Anthrax.

Morelite, that song by Don Felder is awesome!!!   :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2006)

I heard the Nirvana song "Smells Like Teen Spirit" last night on the "New Years at the Needle" TV program, so I went to Ebay a short time ago and bought the CD this song is on. When I used to go bar hopping, I'd play this song on the jukebox quite frequently, so it's no wonder I went and bought this album not long after hearing the song. 

Right now, I'm "listening" to some songs from Digimon.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2006)

At this moment, I'm listing to Kraftwerk "The Mix".


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been ripping a bunch of CDs over the last couple days and have been sampling here and there... Right now is Billy Joel doing River Of Dreams and a few minutes ago I was living a Bloodhound Gang song and 'rocking out to old school Duran Duran'.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 4, 2006)

At this moment...Nirvana "Nevermind".
Circa. 1991.
I wanted to listen to the song "Smells Like Teen Spirit". :rock:


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 4, 2006)

Harry Connick Jr's CD Songs I Heard... standards and showtunes. Several songs from Willy Wonka. The sound of this CD on a good system (and keep in mind, different people have different ideas of what constitutes a 'good system') the bass and drums sound absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jan 5, 2006)

At this moment, the music on a TV commercial for the new Lexus IS.....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2006)

Earlier today, I "heard" the song that plays at the beginning and end of the TV program "Pissed About You".


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 6, 2006)

Prong:

Snap your fingers snap your neck. :rock: :rock:

Large headphones connected to compyooter ,with windows media player version 7 playing this. 

edit...
Whoops, neck snapped.  :laughing:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 7, 2006)

You know, you're never supposed to pop your fingers whenever that song is playing. 

A little while ago, I was listening to songs from several Sega arcade video games from 1987: Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.


----------



## xochi (Jan 7, 2006)

*System of a Down!!!! 

Banana Terracotta
*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 8, 2006)

Right now, some music from Commodore 64 programs via Sidplay on my pee-cee.
Music from the "Pieces of Light" demo by Cheyens, circa. 1988.

Down the pipe, the song "Skate or Die" from an Orion demo, circa. 1987.

(Edit 9:48am PST)
The songs from the game Wastelands, by Andreas Last & Tamo Köhler, circa. 1989.


----------



## VT-Metal-VT (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm listening Histerya-Def Leppard :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 10, 2006)

This posting was originally scheduled for just after 9:00am PST 01-09-06, but CPF was offline at that time:

Right now, I'm listening to some SID (Sound Interface Device) tunes from games, demos, and other programs for the Commode 64 computer via Sidplay.exe on my pee-cee. There are over 16,000 of these songs available, so variety isn't an issue here.
The MOS 6581 SID chip has three channels, each with a programmable ADSR (attack decay sustain release) envelope; plus you can play digitised sounds (instruments, voices, sound effects, the sound of a toliet flushing, etc.) through a fourth channel; so you really *can* get good sound out of it.

At this moment (9:29am PST 01-09-06), I'm listening to the song "Artillery '90", which I used in a demo I wrote around 1992. I can't say the name of the demo here because it has a bad word in it. Think of a kitty cat with a whip giving you a flogging or an SOD song from 1992 of the same name and you can probably figure it out. 

Here's a screen dump of the directory of the disk it is on. You should be able to tell by the filename which demo it is. *HINT*: The third file is the loader, the first file is the VMax disk speed-up routine, and the second file is the actual demo.







P.S. TDM stands for "The Douched Moose", a Commodore 64 demo group I ran from 1989 to 1994 or thereabouts. With the addition of two members in 1993, I changed the name to TDC (The Douche Crew).

I wrote the demo "TRANSITION/TDM" in late-1992 right when Bill Clinton was sworn into office.
It features a 96-line $D016 wave; which I believe was a first.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 10, 2006)

Right now, I'm "listening" to the song that plays at the beginning of the TV program "Fresh Prince of Bell-Aire".
_
Now this is the story all about how, 
My life got flipped, turned upside down, 
And I'd like to take a minute, just sit right there, 
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bell-Aire. 

In West Philadelphia I was born and raised 
On the playground is where I spent most of my days. 
Chillin' out, maxin', relaxin all cool, 
And all shootin' some b-ball outside of the school. 

When a couple of guys who were up to no good, 
Started makin' trouble in my neighborhood. 
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared, 
And said "You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bell-Aire." 

I whistled for a cab, and when it came near, 
The license plate said "fresh" and it had dice in the mirror. 
If anything I could say that this cab was rare, 
But I thought "Nah forget it, Yo homes to Bell-Aire." 

I pulled up to the house about seven or eight,
and I yelled to the cabby "Yo homes, smell ya later." 
Looked at my kingdom, I was finally there, 
To sit on my throne as the Prince of Bell-Aire.
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 11, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to the song "Temples of Syrinx" by Rush, circa. 1976.
I also "listened" to part of the Rush song where the guy finds a guitar but doesn't know what it is.
"_It's got wires that vibrate and make music, what can this thing be that I've found?_".

O, the name of the song is "Discovery".


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 12, 2006)

Metallica;
S&M (1999)
Star Wars Imperial March. :rock:

Edit a few minutes later.....
Twisted Sister:
Stay Hungry! :rock:


----------



## my name is fake (Jan 12, 2006)

Mogwai - Auto Rock


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 12, 2006)

Rush "2112".
Circa. 1976.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 13, 2006)

This morning, the music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner II".
Yes, approximately 50MB worth of .WAV files.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 14, 2006)

Jonathan Peters Pres Luminaire
- Flower Duet (Club Mix)
(circa 1999)

Edit a few minutes later....
Ozzy:
Crazy Train
(circa 1981)

Another Edit.....
Ozzy:
Demon Alcohol
From:
No rest for the Wicked
(circa 1988)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 15, 2006)

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".
Circa. 1998.
I wanted to listen to the song "Big Fat".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 15, 2006)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
Circa. 2003.
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the songs "Superhero", "Think About an End", and "W.C.F.Y.A.".


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jan 16, 2006)

Iron Maiden - _22 Acacia Avenue_ :rock: 

The Number of the Beast has to be their best album...


----------



## carrot (Jan 16, 2006)

Darude - "Rush"


----------



## cosine (Jan 16, 2006)

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
John Coltrane - Blue Trane


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 16, 2006)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
I wanted to listen to the song "W.C.F.Y.A."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The mind can atrophy
such mediocrity
things aren't what they seem
sometimes
and every waking dream
repeating central theme
if we don't wake up do we die?
and when the best can be
worse than what's usually
found out it's all between
the lines
then patience starts to bleed
increasing enmity
its time to let the bullets fly

{chorus}
developed all exposure
revealing no composure
the gates are open wide
the wrecking ball is here
your chest contains no treasure
the prisoners are loose
cause we've come for you all

pay the expected fee
for the insanity
now the reflection's deeply
lined
all systems fail and seize
break down and spill the grease
aggressive tendencies designed

{chorus}

and every element
will force a consequence
it takes a slanted state of mind
then patience starts to bleed
increasing enmity
it's time to let the bullets fly

{chorus}
{repeat last three lines of chorus}
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chmsam (Jan 16, 2006)

4CD box set, "No Thanks." Wide variety of "punk" but there's a fair amount of what I'd call "new wave" in there, too.

Stranglers, Damned, TRB, Ramones, Jam, X, Eddie & the Hot Rods, etc.

Next up, some McCoy Tyner or Coltrane, and then maybe some Tom Russell.


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 16, 2006)

Marc Broussard and OAR doing Sunday, Bloody Sunday.

I've never been a HUGE U2 fan, but I must say that Bono's vocalizing somehow carries more weight on this song than this version.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 17, 2006)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
I wanted to listen to the song "Taking the Music Back".
The lyrics have a couple of naughty words in them, but I'll clean them up for this posting. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your lies that took me where I've been
Your lies don't make me who I am
Your lies that left me scarred
And so fracking hard
Your lies that burn me deep inside (inside..)
Your lies that helped to bleed me dry (bleed me dry..)
Left on your own
Because your cover's blown

(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking it back, yeah!

Against your will I'm not a slave
Against the deal and you get paid
I won't throw you a rope
You prove that poop can't float
Against it, you're the enemy (enemy..)
Against it, your philosophy (philosophy..)
Poop thrown against the wall
You'll eat it all

(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking it back..

Yeah!!

(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking it back..

(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
I'm taking it...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "We've Come for You All", give yourself a new Laserpod.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed the music to the Sega video game "Afterburner II", give yourself a brand spanken new Olympia Infoglobe.


----------



## 78CJ5 (Jan 20, 2006)

Classic Queen.


I'm going to see them with Paul Rogers on March 23 in St. Paul


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 21, 2006)

While I was away from home late this morning, I "listened" to the song "Howling Furies" by Anthrax from the album "Fistful of Metal", and the songs "Bring The Boys Back Home" and "Comfortably Numb" by Pink Floyd from the album "The Wall".

As I type this post, I'm "listening" to the song "Another Brick in the Wall - Part 1" by Pink Floyd, same album.
You know, the "We don't need no education" song.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jan 22, 2006)

Anthrax -_ I Am The Law_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 24, 2006)

Former_Mag_User said:


> Anthrax -_ I Am The Law_


Yes!!! Anthrax!!!!!! *YES!!!!!!!!!* :rock: :thumbsup: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2006)

In a short time, I'll be listening to AC/DC "TNT".
Circa. late-1975.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2006)

The music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game Afterburner II.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2006)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 28, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to the songs "Think About an End" and "W.C.F.Y.A." by Anthrax. 
I think you can guess what CD is in there now...Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 29, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" some phrases from the "SAM" Commodore 64 speech synthesizer. I last heard these in the late-1980s.
Several naughty words were censored out and replaced with more innocous words for this posting:
_
"He shoots up drugs with dirty needles"
"He drinks Massengill brand post-menstrual disposable douches"
"He drinks steaming hot urine"
"A farking ***** vaccume slashed the tires on my bicycle"
"He is a ***** vaccume. Therefore, he's the one who slashed the tires on my bicycle"
"He pisses in the shower"
"He uses a hair dryer in the shower"
"He has VD"
"He eats light bulbs & drinking glasses & poo-poo"
"Snap off his spark plugs, put a hole in his radiator, and slash his...tires"
"He thinks TV is a disease"
"He thinks that light bulbs are planted in the garden every spring"
"Put him in the 10-3 and close the lid"
"He throws siggerets and lighters in the Collecto"
"Put him in the barbecue oven for...nine hours"
_
I heard this at a Kentucky Fried Chicken where I used to work; somebody had recorded this to cassette and brought it in so we (I and other employees) could listen to it after closing when the manager had left - I believe thee phrases were directed toward the manager.

There were many, many more; these are just the ones I could remember right off the bat.


----------



## Sixpointone (Jan 30, 2006)

'You're Beautiful' by James Blunt.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't even have the Anthrax album "Persistence of Time" in right now, but I still "listened" to the song Discharge.
A couple of naughty words were replaced with benign ones for this posting:
_
I wait, i hate
Silence kills you like a loaded gun

My time, you waste
Resolution turn your back and run

Drunk with power
Your ivory tower
Never stood, never could

And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Your life, what life?
What's the difference between you and death?

Overdose, comatose
You won't even leave a corpse that's fresh

Drunk with power
Go take a shower
I wish you would, i wish you could

And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

A surreal vision
Of a human being

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Self inflicted crucifixion
Suicidal contradiction
Clusterf----d you load it up
Clusterf----d you self destruct!

Get off my inseminator, it's sick
I refuse to feel sorry for you

I can't believe
People put you on a pedestal

Drunk with power
Your ivory tower
Never stood, never could
And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

A surreal vision
Of a human being

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2006)

Well what did you expect I'd be listening to? 
If you guessed Anthrax "We've Come for You All", give yourself a brand spanken new SureFire L5.  :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2006)

At the moment, music from Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Space Harrier, Outrun, and Afterburner II.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 4, 2006)

Thor "Only the Strong".
I wanted to listen to the song "Thunder on the Tundra".

As a minor bit of trivia, this song title is shown as "Thunder *In* The Tundra" on the back of the CD jewel case.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 5, 2006)

Murray head (Chess),
One Night in Bangkok.
Circa 1984.

FMU, I have that Anthrax album on a cd almost as old as you are. 
I think I'll just go ahead and play that brb....


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 5, 2006)

Got distracted, 
Now playing;
Slade,
Run Run Away
Circa 1984.
Black and white tv's were still en vogue even then. 

I have so much stuff ripped to mp3 format, it's not even funny...

Edit:
Til Tuesday,
Voices carry.
Circa 1985.

I promise, I'll get to that Anthrax album soon enough. 
It's the one called,
Among The Living.
Circa 1987


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2006)

Music from a Williams F-14 pinball machine via pinmamew.exe on my pee-cee.
Set the machine so its resident diagnostic program is running with the SELF TEST switch, and use the DOWN and AUTO UP switches to get to the music test (these switches are just inside the coin door on the actual machine).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 7, 2006)

AC/DC "Back in Black".
Circa. 1980.
I wanted to listen to the song "Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution" because I have heard part of the song numerous times on a TV commercial for Nike brand tenny shoes.


----------



## sancho886 (Feb 8, 2006)

Rammstein - "Sonne" :rock:
2001


----------



## Delvance (Feb 8, 2006)

:rock: Parkway Drive - Romance is Dead. Usually, it's Opeth! :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2006)

For some reason, I'm "listening" to the song "Le Freak".
You know the one, that kinda goes like:
_
Aaahh Freak out!
Le Freak, Say shiek
Freak out!
Aaahh Freak out!
Le Freak, Say shiek..._


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2006)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
Circa. 1993.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 10, 2006)

Howard Stern on Sirius.

I listen to Sirius all day.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to the songs "Rock Me Amadeus" by Falco, and "Sledgehammer Rock" by Raven.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 11, 2006)

Been listening to some Dokken.
Into the Fire,
Breaking the Chains,

And now;
In My Dreams
All circa; 
Early 1980's.

Edit:
John Denver;
Take me Home, Country roads.
Circa;
late 1970's.
I had to sing that one in 4th grade choir with the rest of the class. 


Opeth?
I just found them a couple weeks ago.
I have several of thier songs now thanks to a 19 year old cousin of mine.
Surprisingly similar to stuff myself and a friend of mine used to listen to back when we were both 20 years younger ,with the cheap wine and other goodies we used to get into. :naughty:

Another edit:
Chic;
Le Freak.
Circa late 1970's

All songs played with Windows Media Player #7 with the WinMe 3d visual effect.
I can't believe that visual was dropped after version 7.  
The very reason I never upgraded to Windows Media Player #9


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to most of the Anthrax album "Among the Living".
:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 12, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to the Anthrax song "Discharge".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 12, 2006)

At the moment, I'm listening to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, Space Harrier, and Afterburner II.

Down the pipe...maybe some music from Commodore 64 games and demos via Sidplay on my pee-cee.
There are over 16,000 songs to choose from, so variety will not be an issue here.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Feb 13, 2006)

I listened to Megadeth's album _Rust In Peace_. :rock: Amazing. 

Anthrax, Exodus, Megadeth, Slayer, early-Metallica, thrash ruled the 80's...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to the Don Henley song "Dirty Wash" or some such horse puckey.

O wait, one CPFer enjoys it when I type "horse puckey", so I've done my good deed for the day.


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just picked up "The Essential Fishbone" the other day.

Good stuff.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 13, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to the Don Henley song "Dirty Wash" or some such horse puckey.
> 
> O wait, one CPFer enjoys it when I type "horse puckey", so I've done my good deed for the day.



That would be me! I love it.

Right now, I am listening to my Pro-2096 Digital Trunking Scanner. (With a lil Skynard "Swamp Music" in the background.)


----------



## Coop (Feb 13, 2006)

Today I've been listening to:

Jean Michel Jarre - Solidarnosc (Live in Gdansk)
Cradle of Dilth - Midian
Amorphis - Tuonela
Nightwish - Once
Nightwish - Angels fall First
Deathstars - Synthetic Generation
Siebenburgen - Plagued be thy Angel
Jean Michel Jarre - Equinoxe
The Corrs - Unplugged
Sirenia - At Sixes and Sevens
After Forever - Prison of Desire
Epica - Consign to Oblivion
Dracula Battle Perfect Selection 1 (videogame music, castlevania series)
Iron Maiden - Best of the Beast
Sigur Ros - Takk

and some other albums that are already out of my players history


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 14, 2006)

This morning, I'm listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 14, 2006)

While I was away from home a little while ago (on my return trip) I "listened" to the Anthrax song "Death from Above" aka "Jet Fighter".
Now I'm back to listening to those Sega video game songs.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 15, 2006)

Songs from various Commode 64 games and demos via Sidplay on my pee-cee.
At the moment, I'm listening to the song "Rockbuster", which was on an Abyss demo from ~1990.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 16, 2006)

This morning (same as Tuesday morning), I'm listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 17, 2006)

This morning (same as yesterday morning), I'm listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Afterburner II, Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, and Outrun.

See, I'm not a metalhead *ALL* of the time, just *MOST* of the time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 18, 2006)

In a short while, I'll be listening to the Billy Squier album "Don't Say No".
Circa. 1981.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 18, 2006)

While I was away this morning, I "listened" to the first side of the Anthrax album "Among the Living" along with the first two songs of side two.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 18, 2006)

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Metal Thrashing Mad" and "Death from Above" (aka "Jet Fighter") even though I do not drive a vehicle or pilot an aircraft. :cornfused:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 19, 2006)

The Tragically Hip - songs from various albums. "My Music at Work" currently playing.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 20, 2006)

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".

I've said this before, but I'll say it again:
This is classic Anthrax, and this is the album I think of when I hear somebody mention the band Anthrax.


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 20, 2006)

"Some Hearts" by Carrie Underwood.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 20, 2006)

While I was away from home this afternoon, I "listened" to the song "Up and Down" by The Cars.
I think it is on their album "Panorama".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't know if it counts, but just finished watching (and listening to) Wallace and Grommet "The Curse of the WERE-RABBIT"

It has it's moments...


----------



## GG_Blaisdell (Feb 20, 2006)

My old cassette of Rush's _Presto__, _namely the track Superconductor.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 21, 2006)

As much as I hate to admit it, I've been listening to Shania Twain quite a bit lately... I really like some of her songs though I suspect that has more to due to Mutt Lange than Shania herself.


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 21, 2006)

Right this moment am listening to Queens a Kind of Magic, just finished listening to Eric Clapton Time Pieces. Two of my favorites.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 21, 2006)

Just finshed some more Wallace and Grommit.... Silly yes, but then I still laugh my A$$ off at Road Runner and such!


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Matisyahu* - _Live At Stubbs_

This is one incredible CD. There are probably no bigger fans of reggae in this world than myself and nothing grates on me worse than musicians and bands that ba$tardize the core of reggae, steal little snippets and beats and twist it into something it isn't. Reggae is the music of consciousness, the music of protest, music from the heart.

This CD, and in particular, Matisyahu doesn't dissappoint. It's true to the roots of reggae. It is about expanding consciousness, it remains true to the premise of protest, and it is most definitely from the heart.

Spin the track called "King Without A Crown" for a musical example of all those qualities.

Great Stuff!


Ordin


----------



## bhds (Feb 22, 2006)

_The Stone Roses _by The Stone Roses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 22, 2006)

I've got an earworm, so I'm trying to eliminate it by playing music from Commode 64 demos and games via Sidplay on my pee-cee.
At this very second, I'm playing the music from the Cheyens demo "Pieces of Light".
Circa. 1990 or thereabouts.


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 22, 2006)

"What Hurts The Most" by Rascal Flatts.


----------



## chmsam (Feb 22, 2006)

Now, Thelonious Monk and John Coltrane in Concert at Carnegie Hall (the poster on the inside cover lists the expensive tickets in '57 at $3.95).

Previously, Rockpile (Dave Edmunds and Nick Lowe -- I got to see them on tour in the 80's)

Later, maybe some Junior Brown.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Ordin_Aryguy said:


> *Matisyahu* - _Live At Stubbs_



Is that Stubbs in Austin, Texas? I've been there! Saw Russell Crowe's band Thirty Off Foot Of Grunts there. By far the most women to men concernt I've EVER been to. Plus, Meg Ryan, Sandra Bullock and Matthew McConahay (sp?) were there as well.

Only time I've heard Matisyahu was on college radio here in Indiana (actually at Indiana University, former home of Bobby Knight) on the Cage Match where they pit two new songs against one another and have listeners vote. Matisyahu won for several nights in a row. It sounded pretty cool, but I've only heard the one song.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 23, 2006)

While I was away from home today, I "listened" to a number of songs from Deaf Leopard...er...uh...*Def Leppard*.
I believe the songs were "Billy's Got a Gun", "Switch 625", "Mirror, Mirror", "Photograph", and some others.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 24, 2006)

Nirvana "Nevermind".
I wanted to listen to the song "Smells Like Teen Spirit" because I heard part of it on a bumper during the morning news on television.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 24, 2006)

Latest CD I picked up is Bitterskin by Diamonds and Rust. It's about 4 years old, but it has a kinda cool vibe going on... Hard to explain. It's sort of like clean heavy metal, with more variety of percussion. Vocals are a bit forced, but overall, I like it.

Also been listening to Dinosaur Jr lately. Only song they had that was very popular was called 'Out There'. The force behind the band is the guitarist and he's... ecclectic, I suppose. But the vocals are sort of 'I'm hurting... some girl dumped me' sounding quite often. Still, pretty cool.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 25, 2006)

While I was at the store this morning, I heard the song "Weak Urine"...er...uh..."Mellow Yellow" over the in-store speakers, and on the way home, I "listened" to the Anthrax song "Imitation of Life".


----------



## Phreeq (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm just listening to the album "Hello Rockview" by "Less Than Jake".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 26, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to the Nirvana song "Smells Like Teen Spirit", so I'm now listening to it for real as I type up this post.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 26, 2006)

Metallica "Load".
Circa. 1996.


----------



## drizzle (Feb 26, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> While I was away from home this morning, I "listened" to the Nirvana song "Smells Like Teen Spirit", so I'm now listening to it for real as I type up this post.


Funny, just a few days ago I was sent this version.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 26, 2006)

LOL!!! That's just so funny!!!


----------



## nemul (Feb 26, 2006)

the whine coming from my hard drive....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 27, 2006)

For many years, I wanted the Gwar album "This Toliet Earth", so when I saw one for sale at a good price this morning, I wasted no time in purchasing it.  :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 28, 2006)

At this moment...music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Afterburner II, Hang On, Super Hang On, Space Harrier, and Outrun.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 28, 2006)

i am jamming to drop kick murphy i wish i had some pretty boy floyd or styper to listen to


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 28, 2006)

Kraftwerk "Autobahn".
Circa. 1974.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2006)

Anthrax "Classic Anthrax".
Circa. 2001.

This is not the "classic Anthrax" I have eluded to previously on CPF; this is the actual name of the album.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2006)

Gwar "This Toliet Earth".
Circa. 1994.


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 1, 2006)

"Inherit the Wind" by Elvis Presley.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 2, 2006)

"Heavy Metal - Music from the Motion Picture". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 2, 2006)

james blunt ya are pretty


----------



## ATVMan (Mar 2, 2006)

Disturbed- The Sickness Album- currently listening to Down with the Sickness


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2006)

Music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Space Harrier, and Outrun.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2006)

At this moment, "Heavy Metal - Music from the Motion Picture". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 3, 2006)

the tv but later ill listen to voivoid perhaps


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 3, 2006)

raggie33 said:


> the tv but later ill listen to voivoid perhaps



Years ago, in my younger and braver days, I attended a Voivod/Exodus/Slayer concert...

Scary, scary thing...

Warlord and Fates Warning were probably my favorite Metal Blade artists.


----------



## Radio (Mar 3, 2006)

TYPE O NEGATIVE-Bloody Kisses (1993)-Christian Woman

Forgive her, She knows not what she does

A cross upon her bedroom wall.
From grace she will fall.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2006)

While I was away from home earlier this morning, I "listened" to several songs from "Heavy Metal - Music from the Motion Picture":

Devo "Working in the Coal Mine"
Blue Öyster Cult "Veteran of the Psychic Wars"
Sammy Hagar "Heavy Metal".

I first heard the song "Heavy Metal" at a laser show at the California State Fair in Sacramento, circa. 1982. That was also the first time I had seen argon ion and krypton ion lasers.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2006)

While I was away from home again late this morning, I "heard" the BTO song "Gimme Your Money Please". :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2006)

While I was away from home for a third time today earlier this afternoon, I "heard" the songs "Thunder on the Tundra" by Thor and "Fantasy" by Aldo Nova.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2006)

Music from the Sega arcade video game "Afterburner II", aka. "Afterburner Deluxe".
I found one more song that I had not yet saved as a .WAV file, so I ran MMSND32.EXE and did just that.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2006)

Krokus "The Blitz".
Circa. 1984.
I wanted to listen to the song "Out to Lunch".


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 8, 2006)

"If I do Not Make It Back" by Tracy Lawrence.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 8, 2006)

Where do you go when you look for music on the 'net?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 9, 2006)

Savage again on KPRC950.com


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 9, 2006)

I've been going retro... 80s style.

Eurythmics' Greatest Hits is in the CD drive as I type this and 'Don't Ask Me Why' is currently playing.


----------



## my name is fake (Mar 9, 2006)

Worldwide suicide - Pearl Jam


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2006)

At this moment...the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Space Harrier, and Outrun.


----------



## TorchMan (Mar 10, 2006)

Pros And Cons Of Hitchhiking. It has Echoes, One Of These Days and Goodbye Blue Sky tacked on at the end to fill the extra space.


----------



## joecandlepower (Mar 10, 2006)

The "Hand Of Grandfather" show on XM#76 Fine Tuning.

Its a very relaxing show playing Native American derived music. 
Sometimes it sounds like Pink Floyd. Sometimes it sounds like a Pow Wow.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 11, 2006)

Just killed WMP Radio playing Khaha.com Comedy. Some big names and funny stuff!

Going to sleep now!


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 11, 2006)

"Hips Don't Lie" by Shakira featuring Wyclef Jean.


----------



## darkhanger18 (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll take a cue from The_LED_Museum on this one...."Safe Home" by Anthrax :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2006)

Krokus "The Blitz".

In the queue...Anthrax "We've Come for You All", as prompted by darkhanger18. 

{Imitating Beavis & Butt-Head} "_Yes!!! The National Anthrax!!!_"


----------



## Coop (Mar 11, 2006)

Deathstars - New Dead Nation :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2006)

At this moment, "Taking the Music Back" by Anthrax.

The lyrics have a few naughty words in them, but I'll clean them up for this posting. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your lies that took me where I've been
Your lies don't make me who I am
Your lies that left me scarred
And so fracking hard
Your lies that burn me deep inside (inside..)
Your lies that helped to bleed me dry (bleed me dry..)
Left on your own
Because your cover's blown

(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking it back, yeah!

Against your will I'm not a slave
Against the deal and you get paid
I won't throw you a rope
You prove that poop can't float
Against it, you're the enemy (enemy..)
Against it, your philosophy (philosophy..)
Poop thrown against the wall
You'll eat it all

(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking it back..

Yeah!!

(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking it back..

(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
Taking the music back
(I am..)
I'm taking it...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 11, 2006)

Doing Khaha.com Comedy using Windows Media Player Radio.

Just heard some FUNNY Ron White stuff!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 12, 2006)

Just can't get enough of the Comedy from Khaha!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh MAN!

"Touch Tone Terrorists" 

LMAO!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2006)

At this very moment, I'm listening to the music from the Commode 64 game "Dominator", via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.
When American Idol comes back from commercial break, I'll resume listening to it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2006)

For the last hour or so, I've been listening to the music from various Commodore 64 games & demos via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Last CD was Rickie Lee Jones's _The Evening of My Best Day_ and currently up is Annie Lennox's _Diva_. Next up is Pearl Jam's _Lost Dogs_.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" the song "Call Me", artist not known.

The last time I heard this song was in the early-1970s, on a local radio call-in program called "Problem Corner", broadcast on KINY (frequency 800KHz on the AM dial) in Juneau AK.
This program used "Call Me" as its intro music, and was broadcast every weekday morning.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 15, 2006)

Just got settled down from work...

Gonna fire up WMP and see what I what to hear. MOST likely comedy again!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 15, 2006)

Europa by Bunky Green off his Transformations album—

To me, Bunky does this in saxophone Waaay better than Gato Barbieri. . .


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2006)

Right now, I'm listening to the song "Rockbuster", via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.

This song was used in an Abyss demo from ~1990; very possibly the one that has this phrase in its scrolltext:
""...ONLY A {_censored_} WOULD REPLACE THE S WITH THE Z IE. WARES VS. WAREZ AND LAMERS VS. LAMERZ..."


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" the song "Swords of Darkness" by Exciter.

Before that, I shuttled between listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s: Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Space Harrier, and Outrun; and listening to songs from various demos & games for the Commode 64 computer via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 18, 2006)

More Khaha!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2006)

The music ROMs from a Williams F-14 Tomcat pinball, via pinmamew.exe on my pee-cee.
Just set the machine so it's running its resident diagnostic program, and use the "auto up" and "down" buttons to get to the sound/music test.
Rock on!!! :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:







As you can see, I cannot do anything else on the computer while pinmamew.exe is running.
This is a screen dump of what I see when the sound/music test is executing.


----------



## nightshade (Mar 18, 2006)

"Two out of three ain't bad" - Meatloaf -1977


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 19, 2006)

While I was at the store, I heard the song "Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours" through the in-store speakers.
I don't know who the artist was.


----------



## nightshade (Mar 19, 2006)

" The Metro " - Berlin


----------



## sancho886 (Mar 19, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> While I was at the store, I heard the song "Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours" through the in-store speakers.
> I don't know who the artist was.



I think the artist is Stevie Wonder.


----------



## TedTheLed (Mar 19, 2006)

motorcycles on the highway, the wind, the birds.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2006)

Right now, I'm listening to the song "Falcon Dump", which was used on the trainer screen for the Commodore 64 game "Wasteland".
I'm listening to it via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2006)

sancho886 said:


> I think the artist is Stevie Wonder.


Thank you!!! 
I did some Googling on that song late last night after hearing it on a TV commercial, and came to the same conclusion.


----------



## bhds (Mar 21, 2006)

The Stones - "Street Fighting Man"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2006)

Right now, I'm listening to various songs from games & demos for the Commodore 64 via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 21, 2006)

"Hurt" by Johnny Cash.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 21, 2006)

Last song I listened to was _Sweet Surrender_ by Sarah McLachlan.


----------



## iNDiGLo (Mar 21, 2006)

Listening right now to "Refugee" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers in iTunes right now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2006)

At this moment, I'm listening to the song "Audio Art", something made on the Commode 64 computer; I'm listening to it via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 22, 2006)

At this moment, I'm listening to various songs from games & demos for the Commodore 64 computer via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.

Down the pipe...probably Anthrax "We've Come for You All".


----------



## greenlight (Mar 22, 2006)

Rainbow- Rising !... Then The Last in Line. Go Ronnie Dio!


----------



## chmsam (Mar 22, 2006)

Taj Mahal - She Copped the Katy and Left Me a Mule to Ride.

Winonnie Harris - Mr. Blues is Coming to Town.

Mingus - Goodbye, Porkpie Hat.

Frank Sinatra - One More for the Road.


----------



## Somy Nex (Mar 23, 2006)

KONTEMPO sounds by dj tschuegge j buchs [switzerland] =P only today 24 Mar 2006 =)[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]

http://www.lounge-radio.com/liveradio.htm


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 23, 2006)

"Riding With Private Malone" by David Ball.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2006)

At this second, I'm listening to various songs from games & demos for the Commodore 64 computer via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2006)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Black Lodge", "C11H17N2O2SNA (Sodium Pentathol)", "Burst", and "This Is Not an




".


----------



## CoffeeAchiever (Mar 26, 2006)

Thelonious Monk's rendition of "Tea for Two", from his 1962 album Criss-Cross.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" some phrases from the "SAM" Commode 64 speech synthesizer. I last heard these in the late-1980s.
Several naughty words were censored out and replaced with more innocous words for this posting:
_
"He shoots up drugs with dirty needles"
"He drinks Massengill brand post-menstrual disposable douches"
"He drinks steaming hot urine"
"A farking ***** vaccume slashed the tires on my bicycle"
"He is a ***** vaccume. Therefore, he's the one who slashed the tires on my bicycle"
"He pisses in the shower"
"He uses a hair dryer in the shower"
"He has VD"
"He eats light bulbs & drinking glasses & poo-poo"
"Snap off his spark plugs, put a hole in his radiator, and slash his...tires"
"He thinks TV is a disease"
"He thinks that light bulbs are planted in the garden every spring"
"Put him in the 10-3 and close the lid"
"He throws siggerets and lighters in the Collecto"
"Put him in the barbecue oven for...nine hours"
_
I also "heard" the song "Audio Art", originally from a demo on the Commode 64 computer.


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 26, 2006)

"Woman" by John Lennon.


----------



## Literator (Mar 26, 2006)

"Too Much Fun" - Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen . . . 

"There may be things that I've never done, but I ain't never had too much fun!"


----------



## nightshade (Mar 26, 2006)

" I Don't Care Anymore " - Phil Collins
Album: Hello, I Must Be Going- circa 1982


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 26, 2006)

"Nothing Could Come Between Us","Santa Monica","Say Goodbye"-Theory of a Deadman
"How You Remind Me","Someday","Too Bad"-Nickelback


----------



## paulr (Mar 27, 2006)

Grateful Dead downloads from archive.org. Right now a 1971 concert recording of "Sugar Magnolia". Really, there are so many top quality legal free downloads out there now, that there's no reason to buy DRM downloads or RIAA CD's.


----------



## pmath (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Dylan and the Rolling Thunder Review. Just like a woman... loud on the ipod.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 27, 2006)

At this moment, I'm listening to various songs from games & demos for the Commodore 64 computer via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2006)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".


----------



## scrappy (Mar 29, 2006)

Operation Mindcrime II --- 15 years after the original.

So --- still listening to Queensryche.


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't Fear the Reaper - BOC

lol


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 29, 2006)

"Tonight I Wanna Cry" by Keith Urban.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 29, 2006)

"EAT IT" and "Constipated"-Weid Al Yonkavich


----------



## bfg9000 (Apr 1, 2006)

One of the local stations here keeps playing Royksopp's "What else is there" and for some reason I keep thinking about exploding lithium batteries...

Some lyrics: 
_It was me on that road
But you couldn't see me
Too many lights on, but nowhere near here

It was me on that road
Still you couldn't see me
And then flashlights and explosions (chorus)

If I am the storm, if I am to wonder
Will i have flashlights, nightmares
And sudden explosions

There is no room I can go to
And you've got secrets too_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 1, 2006)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Safe Home" and "Black Dalhia".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 1, 2006)

I "heard" the same song several times since late this morning. "Cadillac Rock Box" by Anthrax. Both while I was away from home late this morning and right now, as I type this post up.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 1, 2006)

While I was in the shower a short time ago, l "listened" to the Anthrax song Discharge.
A couple of naughty words were replaced with innocous ones for this posting:
_
I wait, i hate
Silence kills you like a loaded gun

My time, you waste
Resolution turn your back and run

Drunk with power
Your ivory tower
Never stood, never could

And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Your life, what life?
What's the difference between you and death?

Overdose, comatose
You won't even leave a corpse that's fresh

Drunk with power
Go take a shower
I wish you would, i wish you could

And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

A surreal vision
Of a human being

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Self inflicted crucifixion
Suicidal contradiction
Clusterf----d you load it up
Clusterf----d you self destruct!

Get off my inseminator, it's sick
I refuse to feel sorry for you

I can't believe
People put you on a pedestal

Drunk with power
Your ivory tower
Never stood, never could
And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

A surreal vision
Of a human being

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 4, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" the song that plays at the beginning & end of the TV game show "The Price is Right". I watch that program every weekday morning; so I knew that song would pop up sooner or later. 

Please help control the pet population. Have your pet spayed or neutered.


----------



## Sixpointone (Apr 4, 2006)

"Real Fine Place To Start" by Sara Evans.


----------



## tdurand (Apr 5, 2006)

Craig-
Seeing the numerous Anthrax posts you've had, I got the bug and just finished listening to AMONG THE LIVING. One of my favs. I just saw Charlie Benante play a drum solo at the Dream Theater concert in Chicago a few weeks ago.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 6, 2006)

I vividly remember playing that album rather loudly from a JVC RC-M70 ghetto blaster back in the summer of 1987 (the year it came out I believe) in downtown Seattle between the Space Needle and the Five Point Cafe'. :rock:

I also remember playing it very loudly once again in front of Kenmore Lanes (a bowling alley) north of Seattle in my car (using the same ghetto blaster) not too long afterward. :rock:

Right now, I'm listening to music from various games & demos for the Commode 64 computer via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 7, 2006)

While I was away this morning, I "heard" the song "Paper Moon" by Vic Fontaine; a holographic singer on Star Trek DS9.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 7, 2006)

Listening to Edgar Wintergroup They only Come out at Night today. Just slipped on the headphones for the number one headphone song ever, Frankenstien, that song makes your eyeballs twitch when listened to with headphones .


----------



## chiphead (Apr 8, 2006)

Thin Lizzy...Rocker!


chiphead


----------



## Sixpointone (Apr 8, 2006)

"The Show Must Go On" by Queen.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 8, 2006)

While I was still home this morning, but not in this room, I "heard" the songs "Shoot to Kill" by AC/DC and "Wanted Man" by Ratt.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 9, 2006)

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the songs "Medusa" and "Madhouse".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 9, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" the following songs:

"God Save the Queen" by Anthrax, from their album "Armed & Dangerous".
"Metal Thrashing Mad" and "I'm Eighteen", also by Anthrax, from their album "Fistful of Metal".


----------



## joecandlepower (Apr 9, 2006)

Hank Williams III.:rock:

Refreshingly good music by a member of an old country music family.
I especially like "Low Down" on his Straight To Hell CD.
The awesome resonator tone alone is a good reason for a listen.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 9, 2006)

I bought "Bathory" when it came out in 1984 and recently acquired it for my Ipod. The production is pretty weak, but damn those kids get me charged up!! One of the original black metal albums.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 10, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" a bit of dialogue from the Star Trek: TNG episode "Datalore".
It was the part where Data and Lore were in a room together, and Lore sings:

"Some say 'tomaito', some say 'tomahto',
Some say 'potaito', some say 'potahto'."


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2006)

At this moment: music from various games & demos for the Commode 64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
Right now, I'm listening to "Rockbuster", a song that was on an Abyss demo in the early-1990s.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2006)

Dokken "Tooth and Nail".
Circa. 1984.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2006)

Autograph "Sign in Please".
Circa. 1984.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2006)

At this moment...Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Packaged Rebellion", "C11H17N2O2SNA (Sodium Pentathol)", "Burst", and "This Is Not an




".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2006)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".

For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "1,000 Points of Hate".


----------



## Sixpointone (Apr 14, 2006)

"Men and Mascara" by Julie Roberts.


----------



## Pellidon (Apr 14, 2006)

Nirvana, the black album (greatest hits), John Mayer Trio, Try, Les Paul's Birthday bash album. I will listen to about anything.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2006)

At this moment, the music ROMs from a Williams F-14 Tomcat pinball, via pinmamew.exe on my pee-cee.
Just set the machine so it's running its resident diagnostic program, and use the "auto up" and "down" buttons to get to the sound/music test.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2006)

At this moment: music from various games & demos for the Commode 64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
Right now, I'm listening to "That's the way it is", a song that was on the demo "No Secret" in the early-1990s.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 16, 2006)

While I was away from home a short time ago, I "heard" some of the lyrics to an Easter song:

"Here comes Peter Cottontail
Hopping down the rabbit trail
Hippity hoppity
Easter's on its way"

At this moment, I'm listening to the song "Easter_2" via Sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.
It doesn't sound very "Eastery", so I can only presume that it was released on an Easter sunday in the early-1990s.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2006)

At this moment, Autograph "Sign in Please".
Circa. 1984.
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the songs "Turn Up the Radio" and "Deep End".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2006)

And at this moment, various songs from Sega coin-op video games from 1987:
Afterburner II, Outrun, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, and Space Harrier.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2006)

At this moment, Billy Squier "Don't Say No".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 19, 2006)

At this moment, music from various games & demos for the Commodore 64 (and SX-64 and C=128 in C=64 mode)  via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## nightshade (Apr 20, 2006)

"Promises In The Dark" - Pat Benatar
Album: Precious Time, 1981
:rock:


----------



## TorchMan (Apr 20, 2006)

In the car I've been listening to Beatles Anthology 2. Not sure which disc it is, but the one with the various takes of Strawberry Fields. I love it!


----------



## LaserFreak (Apr 20, 2006)

Sublime: 40 oz. to Freedom, specifically track 3 in honor of today.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 20, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" part of a song who's name I do not know.
Part of the lyrics are:
_
"Call me
Don't be afraid to
Just call me,
La la la la la
Just call me
Call me around & arouuuuuuunnnnddd"
_
This was used as the intro music for the call-in radio program "Problem Corner" that was broadcast on KINY AM 800KHz weekday mornings from 10:00am or 11:00am to 12:00pm noon in Juneau AK. in the early-1970s.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 22, 2006)

Krokus "The Blitz".
Circa. 1984.
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Out to Lunch".


----------



## jtice (Apr 22, 2006)

New TOOL album

10,000 Days :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 22, 2006)

While I was away this morning, I "heard" the song used to intro the TV program "Teenage Turtle Mutant Ninjas" - both the newer and older versions. I don't even regularly watch that program, so I don't know why I "heard" the music. :cornfused:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 22, 2006)

Good old Khaha comedy on WMP.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 24, 2006)

And at this moment, various songs from Sega coin-op video games from 1987:
Afterburner II, Outrun, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, and Space Harrier.
I'm playing them via WMP on my pee-cee, so I have the benefit of a subwoofer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 25, 2006)

While I was away from home late this morning, I "heard" the song "Howling Furies" by Anthrax, from their album "Fistful of Metal".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 26, 2006)

At this moment, music from various games & demos for the Commodore 64 (and SX-64 and C=128 in C=64 mode) via sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 26, 2006)

At the moment, Krokus "The Blitz".


----------



## chmsam (Apr 26, 2006)

"Oh, how can you be in two places at once,
when you're really no place at all?," Firesign Theatre.

"My Generation," the Who.

"Hold On, Hold On," Neko Case.

"Ash Wednesday," Tom Rusell.

"A Million Miles Away," Plimsouls (and then a cover of it by the Flamin' Groovies)

"Long White Cadillac," Dwight Yoakum (and then the original by Dave Alvin).

"Marie, Marie," Los Lobos (and then the original by the Blasters)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2006)

While I was in bed a short time ago, I "heard" the title song to the TV program "Digimon" - all four seasons.
The first three seasons are just slight variations of the same melody; the fourth season has altogether different music.


----------



## tattoou2 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Little Willies. A great CD with Norah Jones.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2006)

At this precise moment, various songs from Sega coin-op video games from 1987:
Afterburner II, Outrun, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, and Space Harrier.

I have the house to myself at this time, so I can really crank it up.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2006)

While I was at the store this morning, I heard the song "Dilute Uri..." er...uh..."Mellow Yellow" from the in-store speakers.

And while I was on my way home, I "heard" the National Lampoon skit "Mr. Roberts #2" - a skit in which he likes children a little *TOO* much.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mr. Roberts: We're going to do something now that I know you'll like that we do every day, we're going to take a walk in the neighbourhood. So, let's go up the steps -one-two-three- Let's open the door... Now let's go outside in the yard, ok? Can you say that? Yard? Sure, I knew you could.
Hey, we're outside now.
There's a little doggy asleep in the shade over there. His name is Callija. He's cute isn't he? Can you say that? Cute? Sure you can.
Mr. Heimen: Roberts, Roberts! Can I have a word with you for a minute? 
Roberts: That's Mr Heimen from across the way, he has the house right next to ours, he's going to come over here in a minute to talk to us...Hi Mr. Heimen, it's a beautiful day in the neighborhood isn't it? So, how are you doing?.. 
Heimenretty good, I've got something on my mind, it's my son Timmy, he's been spending alot of time at your house... 
Roberts: I like Timmy, he's special kid. He get's to feed my fish that's his special job... 
Heimen: Well, he won't be feeding your fish anymore. I have told him NOT to be going over to your house anymore and I would appreciate it if you stay away from him...Know what I'm talkin' about? 
Roberts: I thought he might have liked the lederhosen that I made for him? I lined them with silk so they wouldn't chafe him in the summer... 
Heimen: I didn't, I thought they were an unusual gift for a grown man to be giving a child.. 
Roberts: I was going to put a zipper in, but I thought the buttons would be good for his little fingers... 
Heimen: What I'm talkin' about is, YOU and the children in the neighborhood, I think you spend an inordinate amount of time with the kids, ya know... ya don't seem to have any adult friends and you don't seem to have a job of any kind. You don't go to work, you just hang around feeding the fish and walkin around the neighborhood. You do anything for a living, Fred? 
Roberts: I like to get up in the morning... I like to put my feet in the wading pool. And turn on the hose and wash them. Its a special feeling... 
Heimen: How do ya.. how do ya... And you make money off this Fred? 
Roberts: What are you driving at? 
Heimen: Well, the thing I'm wondering about is, Al Morton, you know Al? 
Roberts: Sure I do, he's the policeman. He's a sergeant, he has three stripes. 
Heimen: Well his son Skipper said you TOUCHED HIM last Tuesday, alright? 
Roberts: Touched him? 
Heimen: Yeah, ya know what I'm talkin' about? 
Roberts: Can you say deja vu? 
Heimen: Uh huh, sure, Can you say MOLEST? Can you say that? 
Roberts: Molest. Sure, sure. 
Heimen: You know what I mean? 
Roberts: Sure, sure. Sure I do. 
Heimen: You know what we're talking about then. Alright, I've got a petition here, 18 names, parents in the neighborhood who would like you outta the neighborhood. Ya know what I'm talking about? All wantcha out, you understand? Cause we don't like ya. I don't like your face, I don't like the way you comb your hair, I don't like those shoes. Ya know what I mean? 
Roberts: Well, I like it here. 
Heimen: I don't like that sweater! I noticed you buttoned your sweater. 
Roberts: Uh huh, Sure I did. 
Heimen: Well Fred, you forgot to tie your shoes! 
Roberts: Well, my shoes? What do you mean? (bends over to look) 
Heimen: (punches Roberts) 
Roberts: Ouch! O gee, that hurts ya know (punch) There goes my loafer (punch) Ouch, ooo bloody nose... 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Apollo (Apr 30, 2006)

At this moment I'm listening to Second Skin by The Chameleons UK from the album Script of The Bridge.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2006)

While I was away from home late this morning, I "heard" the songs "Seek And Destroy", "Metal Militia" and "Crash Course in Brain Surgery", all by Metallica.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2006)

Red Rider "As Far as Siam".
Circa. 1981.
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Lunatic Fringe".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2006)

While I was away from home late this morning, I "heard" the song "Hungry like the Wolf" by Duran Duran.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2006)

A short time ago, I "heard" the songs "Working in the Coal Mine" by Devo, and "Veteran of the Psychic Wars" by Blue Oyster Cult. And now I'm "hearing" the song "Reach Out" by Cheap Trick.


----------



## Jamrock (May 11, 2006)

I'm Listening to some Roots Dub Stylee






*Matisyahu - King Without A Crown*


----------



## TorchMan (May 11, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> A short time ago, I "heard" the songs "Working in the Coal Mine" by Devo, and "Veteran of the Psychic Wars" by Blue Oyster Cult. And now I'm "hearing" the song "Reach Out" by Cheap Trick.


 
My guess would be you are either watching Heavy Metal or listening to the sound track. :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2006)

I listened to the sound track some time ago, but it's been quite a while - at least several weeks.

Both yesterday and today, I "heard" the little song that plays on TV promoting the program "Shalom in the Home".

"_This might sound a bit bizarre,
Going bye-bye in the car
...
Cause bringing peace into the home
Is the meaning of Shalom!_"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 14, 2006)

A short time ago, I "heard" part of the song "Twilight Zone" by Golden Earring.
The lyric I "heard" most was "When the bullet hits the phone".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2006)

Right now, Red Rider "As Far as Siam".
For some reason, I wanted to hear the song "Lunatic Fringe".


----------



## TorchMan (May 18, 2006)

Red Rider and Golden Earing songs from back in the day. I like 'em.

I've been on a Tool/A Perfect Circle/Deftones binge last night and today. Songs like Aenema, 42 & Six, Vicariously, etc. from Tool. APC includes Weak and Powerless, Passive, The Outsider, etc. Deftones was just Changes (In The House Of Flies). I'm indulging the agressive dark side of my musical tastes as stress relief.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 19, 2006)

A short while ago, I "heard" the songs "Misadventures of ****man" by Green Jellÿ, and "Discharge" by Anthrax.

The only CD I have here is Red Rider "As Far as Siam" - all of my others are on their way to a city in north-central California; and I may not rendezvous with them for as long as two weeks from now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 19, 2006)

While I was away from home this afternoon, I "heard" a song, sung to the tune of "O where, o where has my little dog gone".
*
O where, o where has my Arc LS gone
O where, o where can it be
With its royal blue Lux and its 2 AAs
O where, o where can it be?*


----------



## raggie33 (May 19, 2006)

heartbreaker led zepplin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 20, 2006)

I'm back to Khaha.com comedy on WMP again!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 21, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" several songs by Deaf Lepp - er - *Def* Leppard.
"Mirror, Mirror", "High & Dry", "Switch 625", "Billy's Got a Gun", and a few others.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 23, 2006)

Right now, I'm "listening" to a song by Pink Floyd, from their album Dark Side of the Moon.
I don't know the song title, but some of the lyrics are:

"_You lock the door
And throw away the key
There's someone in my head
But it's not me_".

I think it's the song "Brain Damage", but I am *NOT* certain of that.


----------



## Ralls (May 23, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Right now, I'm "listening" to a song by Pink Floyd, from their album Dark Side of the Moon.
> I don't know the song title, but some of the lyrics are:
> 
> "_You lock the door_
> ...


 
It is indeed "Brain Damage".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 23, 2006)

Can anybody guess what I'm listening to now?
If you guessed Red Rider "As Far as Siam", give yourself a new SureFire 10X Dominator. 

It was the only CD that the moverz didn't take, as it was in my portable CD player which was set aside that day so they wouldn't take it. I tried it in my laptop just for poops & giggles, and it does indeed work. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (May 30, 2006)

Rob Zombie - The Scorpion Sleeps


----------



## paulr (May 30, 2006)

Just downloaded "Silence - L'autre endroit" to my Sandisk M260 from jamendo.com for my upcoming trip (btw I'm really out of here as of tomorrow, until early July). 

Give Jamendo a try--all downloads are free, the artists take donations. 

(Update: listening to the Silence piece now, it's a little too synthesizer-ish for my tastes but I'm only a half minute into it. It does sound nice.)


----------



## Jamrock (May 31, 2006)

05-hoobastank-the_first_of_me


----------



## TedTheLed (May 31, 2006)

the insistent peeping
of oriole chicks 
nested in palm outside


----------



## raggie33 (May 31, 2006)

L7 shitlist


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2006)

While I was on the Greyhound bus to Sacramento on 05-26-06 and 05-27-06, I "heard" a lot of songs by a lot of bands (Anthrax, Metallica, Raven, Exciter, Prong, The Cars, Cheap Trick, ELO, The Police, etc.), but the song that made time seem to fly was "Faster than the Speed of Light" by Raven. It was the last song I "heard" before going to sleep for ~45 minutes at appproximately 2:30am PDT 05-27-06 - the only shuteye I got during the entire 17.5 hour trip. The only CD that I brought with me was Red Rider "As Far as Siam". I listened to it a couple of times during my trip.

Just today (05-30-06) I received Korn "See You On The Other Side" (yes, the words "On" and "The" are capitalised on the CD jewel case); something I purchased on Ebay just before I left Seattle. I wanted to listen to the song "Twisted Transistor" because they had a snippet of that song on a TV commercial for this album - that was what prompted me to purchase this album in the first place. :twothumbs:
This album is hard rock, but not true heavy metal - at least I don't *THINK* it is.

I now anxiously await the arrival of a CD that has the song "Time Capives" on it - I last heard that song in ~1979 and I've *REALLY* wanted to listen to it for at least the last several weeks. I also purchased this CD on Ebay shortly before leaving, so it should be here any time now. :thumbsup:

On 06-01-06 5:57am PDT) I listened to radio station KSTE, 650KHz on the AM dial.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 2, 2006)

The Darkness album "Permission to Land"

Got led to it by a snippet of one of the songs on the movie Bridget Jones - The Edge of Reason.


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 2, 2006)

Gregory Isaacs - Night Nurse


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 2, 2006)

Now: Gene Loves Jezebel album "Kiss of Life"


----------



## MScottz (Jun 2, 2006)

Seth James

www.sethjames.com

Here is a sample from -LoneStarMusic.com
http://www.lonestarmusic.com/sampleredir.asp?2621LSM10.wma


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 3, 2006)

While I was on the patio having a smoke earlier this morning (this is a nonsmoking house, so I need to go outside to use tobacco), I "heard" the song "The Stroke" by Billy Squier.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 3, 2006)

While I was outside a few moments ago, I listened to the Korn song "Twisted Transistor" - very possibly my new favourite song. 
I took my portable CD player (similar to a Discman but not made by Sony) and earphones with me, and played it as loudly as I could. :thumbsup:

The lyrics are a bit naughtier than I originally thought (they use the "F" word (as in "**** you too") and the "B" word (as in "anesthetise this *****")), so I will not post them here.

(Edit 4:10pm PDT)
I've decided to post these lyrics, Sanitised For Your Protection™ .
_
Hey you, hey you, Devil's little sister
Listening to your Twisted Transistor
Hold it between your legs
Turn it up, turn it up
Low end is coming through
Can't get enough

A lonely life, where no one understands you
But don't give up, because the music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do

Because the music do
And then it's reaching
Inside you forever preaching
**** you too
Your scream's a whisper
Hang on you
Twisted Transistor

Hey you, hey you, finally you get it
The world ain't fair, eat you if you let it
And as your tears fall on
Your breast, your dress
Vibrations coming through
You're in a mess

A lonely life, where no one understands you
But don't give up, because the music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do

Because the music do
And then it's reaching
Inside you forever preaching
**** you too
Your scream's a whisper
Hang on you
Twisted Transistor
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do

Hey you, hey you, this won't hurt a bit
This won't hurt a bit, this won't hurt
Says who? Says who?
Anesthetize this *****
Anesthetize this *****, anesthetize!
Just let me be
Between you and me don't fit

Because the music do
And then it's reaching
Inside you forever preaching
**** you too
Your scream's a whisper
Hang on you
Twisted Transistor
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2006)

A short time ago, I listened to the song "Laughing Man" by Red Rider.

Part of the lyrics are:
"_Could be laughing
In the bathroom
At the private stall_"
I could just imagine somebody pointing at a commode and laughing at it. :laughing: :lolsign:  :hahaha:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2006)

I was reading my online Dream Diary and came across the word "destructor", and immediately "heard" the song "Destructor" by Exciter. :rock:


----------



## morituri (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm listening to Whatever We Wanna - the latest from LeAnn Rimes. It's surprisingly rock-heavy, in a good way.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm "listening" to the Rush song "Spirit of Radio" right now...makes me want to reach for my GP-4L radio and switch that sucker on.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2006)

While I was in the shower a short time ago, I "heard" the songs "Think About an End" and "W.C.F.Y.A." by Anthrax, from their album "We've Come for You All".
:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## s.duff (Jun 7, 2006)

i have been listening to bloc party and casiotone for the painfully alone alot. let me guess, you all are saying "Who?...."


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2006)

At this moment I'm listening to Raven "Live at the Inferno" on my laptop.
The song "Faster than the Speed of Light" is on this album; it's the only song I "heard" on the bus down here that helped time to pass to any significant degree.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2006)

I can see I'm hooked on my music for real now...when the song "Run Silent Run Deep" came on, it brought tears to my eyes... :cornfused:
I've only been without my music for just under a month.


----------



## phil_vr (Jun 7, 2006)

Right now listening to Breaking the Chains by Dokken, one of the greatest bands ever. And coming after that is Stone Wall by Annihilator (in the sequence of my compiled CD).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2006)

Right now I'm listening to Anthrax "We've Come for You All" via my laptop computer.
I don't yet know what's down the pipe.


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 7, 2006)

Playing Blackhawk Down on the other PC with *Deftones - My Own Summer (Shove It)*
playin' in the Background on Repeat:rock:


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 7, 2006)

Yesterday, in honor of the date, I listened to "Number of the Beast" by Iron Maiden. :rock:


----------



## Somy Nex (Jun 7, 2006)

http://media.putfile.com/Movie-Themes---Ghostbusters-Theme-Song  :laughing:
[font=&#23435][/font]


----------



## geepondy (Jun 7, 2006)

I recall Ghostbusters and a lot of songs from 1984. It was my first real job after college in a new state. I didn't have a car for a year so I used to walk around alot and listen to my fm walkman. Another favorite of that time was "I Wear My Sunglasses At Night" by Cory Hart.




Somy Nex said:


> http://media.putfile.com/Movie-Themes---Ghostbusters-Theme-Song  :laughing:
> [font=&#23435][/font]


----------



## Somy Nex (Jun 7, 2006)

I've got the silliest grin on my face right now as I listen to this in the office. 

I had the _memory_ of the song stuck in my head for weeks, and i've just only finally got the real version to satiate it!  it's not often when you actually want to hear the actual song stuck in your head but this is one of those rare occurrences 



geepondy said:


> I recall Ghostbusters and a lot of songs from 1984. It was my first real job after college in a new state. I didn't have a car for a year so I used to walk around alot and listen to my fm walkman. Another favorite of that time was "I Wear My Sunglasses At Night" by Cory Hart.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2006)

Right now, I'm listening to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.

I haven't heard this music for almost a month, and it was the first music I played on this pee-cee after connecting my speakers earlier this morning.


----------



## Coop (Jun 8, 2006)

Megadeth - Hangar 18


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2006)

Raven "All for One".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2006)

At this moment, Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".
I wanted to listen to the song "Radioland".


----------



## morituri (Jun 8, 2006)

I have two albums on rotation right now - the new one from LeAnn Rimes (Whatever We Wanna) and Who Cares A Lot? (Faith No More Greatest Hits).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2006)

Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "The Voice of Energy". The lyrics are in German, but here they are translated to English:

"_This is the Voice of Energy
I am a giant electrical generator
I supply you with light and power
And I enable you to receive speech,
Music and Image through the Ether
I am your servant and lord at the same time
Therefore guard me well
Me, the Genius of Energy_"


----------



## vinn (Jun 9, 2006)

Epic - Faith No More


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 10, 2006)

At this moment...Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
Circa. 2003.
:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 10, 2006)

And at this moment, Kingdome Come "Journey".
I wanted very much to listen to the song "Time Captives", as I have not heard it since approximately 1980. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 10, 2006)

...And at this moment, Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 10, 2006)

Sheherazade by Rimsky Korsakov.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 11, 2006)

For some reason I wanted to listen to the song "Burst" by Anthrax.
This is the third time this morning I have listened to this particular song.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 11, 2006)

Anthrax "Armed and Dangerous".
I wanted to listen to the song "God Save the Queen", because they say "We're the flowers in the dustbin"; and "dustbin" is how UK people say "garbage can".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 11, 2006)

Now I'm listening to Anthrax "Fistful of Metal". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 
I wanted to listen to the songs "Metal Thrashing Mad" and "Death from Above" (aka "Jet Fighter"), even though I do not drive or pilot an aircraft.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 12, 2006)

The Cars "The Cars".
See, I'm not a metalhead *ALL* of the time, just *MOST* of the time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 12, 2006)

See, I said I was a metalhead *MOST* of the time...now I'm listening to Exciter "Violence & Force". :rock:

(Edit, a short time later)
Now I'm listening to Exciter "Long Live the Loud".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 13, 2006)

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's".


----------



## Coop (Jun 13, 2006)

Dire Straits - Private investigations

Before that: Deep Purple - Child in Time

Next up: Iron Maiden - Can I play with madness


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2006)

SOD "Speak English or Have Your Life Terminated".
I wanted to listen to the songs "{_alternate term for catbeat_}" and "***** Crew".
O wait, I can say the word "douchebag" on CPF, so I can say the name of the song "Douche Crew" here too.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2006)

Now it's AC/DC "T.N.T.".
Circa. 1975.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2006)

And now it's Billy Squier "Emotions in Motion".
Circa. 1982.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 15, 2006)

Heavy Metal "Music from the Motion Picture".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 15, 2006)

Savage on 950KPRC.com


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 15, 2006)

Autograph "Sign in Please".
I wanted to listen to the song "Turn Up the Radio".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 15, 2006)

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Madhouse" and "Medusa".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, my stepsister's home, so it's time to can the music...she dislikes heavy metal like I dislike rap.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2006)

Rush "Permanent Waves".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the songs "Spirit of Radio" and "Jacob's Ladder".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2006)

Twisted Sister "Stay Hungry".
I played this in 1984 in my dad's office while I was doing the bookkeeping; he'd poop if he heard it. :sick2:


----------



## vinn (Jun 16, 2006)

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 17, 2006)

Raven "Stay Hard".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Restless Child" and "Bottom Line" (instrumental).

If you hear "*Westwood perspiration*" on "Restless Child", you're just hearing things. No, really, you are!!!
It's supposed to be "*wet with perspiration*", not "Westwood perspiration". I don't care if it's from Westwood or Sacramento, I don't want any of that stuff on me! :-/


----------



## Phreeq (Jun 17, 2006)

883 - Nella notte 
from the album "Nord Sud Ovest Est".


----------



## Apollo (Jun 17, 2006)

Interpol "Turn On The Bright Lights" and "Antics" back to back. They're sort of The Chameleons UK meets Joy Division meets Kitchens of Distinction. Fantastic band with a hypnotic sound that brings a sigh of relief after enduring nearly a decade of grunge influenced rubbish and senseless pop music.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2006)

Krokus "The Blitz".
Circa. 1984.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2006)

At this moment, I'm listening to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.

Down the pipe...maybe music from a Williams F-14 Tomcat pinball machine.


----------



## morituri (Jun 19, 2006)

Sugarcubes (Bjork's old band) - Life's Too Good.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 20, 2006)

Metallica "The $9.98 C.D. Garage Days Re-Revisited".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 20, 2006)

Just heard (and saw) a couple of Toby Keith videos on Yahoo Music.

Right now I hear the dishwasher running!


----------



## drizzle (Jun 20, 2006)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Live at Winterland"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go take every toothbrush you own and cause them to fall in the toliet. :sick2: 
Right now, music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2006)

Right now, I'm playing one of the CDs called "Ultimate One-Hit Wonders"; I wanted to listen to the song "Rock Me Amadeus" by Falco.
I purchased this set of CDs on Ebay several years ago just for this one song. :green:

Down the pipe, probably the same set of CDs, but the song "My Sharona" by The Knack".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2006)

I very nearly got an ear worm...the song "Afternoon Delight" by the Starland Vocal Band is on one of the CDs I played earlier this morning; had I heard even *PART* of that song, it would have been stuck in my head all day. :green: :sick2: :green:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2006)

After beating the living tweedle out of a brand spanken new flashlight on a concrete patio floor, I had this instinctive, almost overpowering urge to listen to the song "Destructor" by Exciter. :sick2:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2006)

Raven "All for One". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 22, 2006)

Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy" even though I do not use coke or other inhalant drugs. :cornfused:
(the song is about snorting coke).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 23, 2006)

Slayer "South of Heaven".
For some reason I cannot explain, I wanted to listen to the song "South of Heaven". :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 23, 2006)

Digimon "Music from the Motion Picture".

I purchased this CD approximately 5 years ago, hoping to find the music they played on the TV program. I was disppointed at first, but there are five hidden tracks at the end of this CD that contained all of the songs I had purchased this CD for to begin with,

I posted a review of it on Epinions.com, right here: http://www.epinions.com/content_20123520644


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 24, 2006)

Music from various games & demos for the Commodore 64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.


----------



## geepondy (Jun 25, 2006)

The song is really about snorting coke? The album is one of my high school fond memory albums.



The_LED_Museum said:


> Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
> I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy" even though I do not use coke or other inhalant drugs. :cornfused:
> (the song is about snorting coke).


----------



## geepondy (Jun 25, 2006)

Deep Purple - Knebworth 85 - Knocking at your back door. Came across this while searching allofmp3s.com and this is a decent live album by Deep Purple, very good guitar and organ playing.


----------



## cyberhobo (Jun 26, 2006)

Crystal Method - Vegas.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 27, 2006)

AC/DC "Fly on the Wall". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 27, 2006)

Now it's Rush "2112".


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 28, 2006)

Howard Stern replay


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 28, 2006)

love Bjork's!!

I'd like to Bjork her!! LOL (from Waynes world or Beavis and Butthead )



morituri said:


> Sugarcubes (Bjork's old band) - Life's Too Good.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 29, 2006)

Aldo Nova "Subject...Aldo Nova".
I wanted to listen to the song "Monkey on Your Back" even though I do not use heroin or other needle drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 30, 2006)

Raven "Rock Until You Drop".
Circa. 1999.


----------



## Scythe_rr (Jun 30, 2006)

Dragonforce - Sonic Firestorm :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 30, 2006)

At this moment, I'm listening to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 1, 2006)

Anthrax "Volume 8: The Threat is Real".
Circa. 1998.
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Toast to the Extras".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 1, 2006)

Gary Wright "The Dream Weaver".
Circa. 1975.
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Dream Weaver".


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jul 1, 2006)

Apollo said:


> Interpol "Turn On The Bright Lights" and "Antics" back to back. They're sort of The Chameleons UK meets Joy Division meets Kitchens of Distinction. Fantastic band with a hypnotic sound that brings a sigh of relief after enduring nearly a decade of grunge influenced rubbish and senseless pop music.


 

You are obviously a man of class and rare distinction...My "Interpol" CD's never cease spinning lately...possibly the best band since "The Pixies".







CFU


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 1, 2006)

Led Zeppelin "In Through the Out Door".
Circa. 1979.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 2, 2006)

SKY.fm Best of 80s via WMP


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 2, 2006)

Music ROMs from a Williams F-4 Tomcat pinball machine, via PINMAMEW.EXE on my pee-cee.
Just set the machine so its resident diagnostic program is running, use the "down" and "auto up" buttons to get to the sound test, and select 10, 11, 12, 13, or 14 to hear the music.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 2, 2006)

While I was in the shower a short time ago, I "heard" the song "Captain Howdy" by Twisted Sister.
I guess I really *am* just an SMF like Twisted Sister says.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 3, 2006)

Cheap Trick "Dream Police".
Circa. 1979.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 3, 2006)

Billy Squier "Don't Say No".
Circa. 1981.
See, I'm not a metalhead *ALL* of the time, just *MOST* of the time.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 3, 2006)

"Protype" - Outkast, Speakerboxx/The Love Below (on The Love Below)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 5, 2006)

While I was on my way home from the Bell-Aire market this morning, I "heard" part of the song that plays at the beginning of the TV program "Fresh Prince of Bell-Aire.

"_I whistled for a cab and when it came near 
The license plate said "Fresh", and it had dice in the mirror
If anything I could say that this cab was rare 
But I thought man forget it yo homes to Bell-Aire!!!_"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 6, 2006)

Boston "Don't Look Back".
Circa. 1978.


----------



## Apollo (Jul 7, 2006)

Today, I'm listening to:






Just kidding of course. :laughing: 

This is the real album:


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jul 7, 2006)

Guns "N" Roses
November Rain.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 7, 2006)

Night Ranger "Dawn Patrol".
Circa. 1982.
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Don't Tell Me You Love Me".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 8, 2006)

Cheech & Chong "Los Cochinos @#!!*"


----------



## Apollo (Jul 8, 2006)

Interpol - Turn On The Bright Lights


----------



## Jamrock (Jul 8, 2006)

Slayer - Dead Skin Mask:rock:


----------



## lightrod (Jul 8, 2006)

Eagles - Hotel California


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 9, 2006)

Various music from games & demos on the C=64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
At the moment, I'm listening to the song from the main screen of the Cheyens demo "Pieces of Light".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", throw a hairbrush and ~five gallons of used french fry grease in your toliet bowl and try to flush them away. 

Metallica "Ride the Lightning". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## leduk (Jul 11, 2006)

Tony Trischka
A Robot Plane Flies Over Arkansas
Track 1: Purchase grover
Only 1 minute 29 seconds of your life.

You'll need to play it a few times to get your head round the fact the man has only 10 fingers on two hands. 

It always, always makes me smile.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 11, 2006)

At this exact time, I'm listening to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, after just having come back from a trip to Orlando and Margaritaville, I'm still on a Jimmy Buffett kick. 

Volcano!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 13, 2006)

Anthrax "Among the Living".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 14, 2006)

Metallica "Black".
Circa. 1991.

This album has no formal name that I'm aware of, so "Black" it is.
If you examine the back of the CD jewel case carefully (this may require the use of a flashlight), you can see a coiled up snake.

This is the album with the song "Enter Sandman" on it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 15, 2006)

Music ROMs from a Williams F-4 Tomcat pinball machine, via PINMAMEW.EXE on my pee-cee.
Just set the machine so its resident diagnostic program is running, and use the "down" and "auto up" buttons to get to the sound/music test.

Down the pipe...probably music from Sega coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 15, 2006)

The Right Brothers.


----------



## greenlight (Jul 15, 2006)

do you ever listen to 'rainbow rising', blackmore's rainbow? That's one righteous album.


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 16, 2006)

*DISTURB'S LAND OF CONFUSION!!!!*

My buddy called me last night and said "ARE YOU NEAR A RADIO?" 

I'm like "Oh what is it now. No, I'm not." He said "'Disturbed' did a cover of Land of Confusion." I said "Hang on a second." I ran out the door in my boxer shorts, barefoot, and jumped in my truck and turned on 93.3 WMMR out of Philadelphia.

Now, I'm 32, and already I feel old and crochety toward most of today's music, BUT I -LOVED- this song. To someone who loved not only old Genesis (okay, calm down) but also the 80's Phil Collins Genesis. The "Way We Walk" Tour Live version of "DOMINO" is my all time favorite track ever. 

To hear an old classic song like that sounding like it was done by TOOL just really blew me away. I've pretty much been listening to it all day now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: DISTURB'S LAND OF CONFUSION!!!!*

Scorpions "Animal Magnetism".
Circa. 1980.


----------



## cyberhobo (Jul 17, 2006)

Nough said...:


----------



## Blazer (Jul 17, 2006)

The Police, Message in a Bottle on Jack FM here in S.Ont. Canada.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## cyberhobo (Jul 17, 2006)

hee, heeee


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 18, 2006)

Autograph "Sign in Please".
Circa. 1984.


----------



## bobisculous (Jul 18, 2006)

Dream Theater - Only a Matter of Time \m/


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2006)

Thor "Only the Strong".
Circa. 1985.
I wanted to listen to the song "Thunder on the Tundra". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 20, 2006)

Gary Wright "The Dream Weaver".
Cira. 1975,


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 20, 2006)

Scorpions "Love at First Sting".
Circa. 1984.

Down the pipe...probably Prong "Cleansing", Van Halen "Van Halen", and Quiet Riot "Mental Health".


----------



## Coop (Jul 20, 2006)

Blue oyster cult - Don't fear the reaper


MORE COWBELL!!


----------



## Jamrock (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm listing to my Pro-96 scanner ..right now the EMS Medicom is bringing in a fool who fell outa his mango tree and broke hid arms while picking mangos..hahahaha :laughing: the dummy shoulda used a mango picker


----------



## morituri (Jul 21, 2006)

The Thievery Corporation - The Richest Man In Babylon


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2006)

Dokken "Breaking the Chains".
Circa. 1983.
I wanted to listen to the song "Paris is Burning".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2006)

.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2006)

Slayer "Show No Mercy".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the songs "Metal Storm/Face the Slayer", "Crionics", and "Show No Mercy". :cornfused:

Down the pipe...Slayer "Reign in Blood".


----------



## cyberhobo (Jul 21, 2006)

*Bass Extreme* - Speed Shift, Spl Test 2 and 20 Hz test. (Gotta give the Promedia subs a workout)! 

The latest Audigy2 drivers are Creative's best to date by the way.


----------



## Coop (Jul 22, 2006)

Helloween - Heavy metal its the law (live)


----------



## lightrod (Jul 22, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Money

(just read a few posts talking about being broke and needing that next light....interesting)


----------



## BladeZealot (Jul 22, 2006)

Metallica S & M.


----------



## cyberhobo (Jul 22, 2006)

*Stereophile's Test CD 3* _(burning in my Grado SR225's)_. Man, these cans sound awsome!:rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 22, 2006)

Heavy Metal "Music from the Motion Picture".
Guess I'm sort of in a headbanging mood this afternoon.  :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 23, 2006)

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat Is Real".
The word "Is" really is capitalised, even though it should not be.


----------



## nightshade (Jul 24, 2006)

"London Calling" - The Clash


Craig, missed this thread... hope you and TLM are well.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 24, 2006)

Anthrax "State of Euphoria".
Circa. 1988.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 24, 2006)

I got DEATHLY tired of the phantom "ding" my Ram has been making.

It thinks a bulb is going out but is really a bad connection somewhere. It SEEMS to get worse with the AC making the cabin quite cool. It stops for a bit if I do a cycle of left turn.

So I have popped the right front parking/turning bulb out of the socket, keeping the "bulb out" lit... and stopping the "ding".

Been listening to an eclectic (sp?) mix of stuff on WMP... like There She Goes by Sixpence, Bad Luck by Social Distortion etc. Throw in some Talking Heads for good measure!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 24, 2006)

Just finished: "Shoot High, Aim Low" by Yes

Now: "It's a Livin' Thing" by ELO

Next: "Piece of Mind" by Boston

Then "Seether" by Veruca Salt


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 25, 2006)

Videogame music.

Tony Hawks 1-6
Vectorman 1-2
F-Zero X

Those are the CDs I've burned to listen to in the car. I'll probably burn Halo or Perfect Dark next.

Currently on my PC's playlist is Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 25, 2006)

For some reason, I've been "hearing" a jingle made from two different companies: Sleep County USA and Overstock.com.

Sung to the tune of "Jingle Bells":

"_Ohhhh, o o o
The big red O
Over stock dot com
Why buy a mattress anywhere else
It's Christmas in July_"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 25, 2006)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
Circa. 1993. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## cyberhobo (Jul 25, 2006)

20-16000Hz 10sec looped cans burn in track. Last 24 hours and 24 more to go. Dog is outside, starts driving him nuts when track starts peaking around 12000Hz.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 26, 2006)

Same as yesterday morning...Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 26, 2006)

Guns N' Roses "Appetite for Destruction".
Circa. 1987.

Down the pipe...Accept "{_alternate term for multiple testicles; rhymes with 'calls'_} to the Wall".
Circa. 1984.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 26, 2006)

The dishwasher...

And my bed calling me!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm about to log off CPF, burn a CD for tomorrow, and sleep. I'll burn the (stripped) soundtrack from The Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 28, 2006)

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".
I guess I'm just "metal thrashing mad" today.    :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## sancho886 (Jul 28, 2006)

Johnny Cash "I Hung My Head"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 29, 2006)

Music ROMs from a Williams F-4 Tomcat pinball machine, via PINMAMEW.EXE on my pee-cee.
Just set the machine so its resident diagnostic program is running, use the "down" and "auto up" buttons to get to the sound test, and use the "auto up" button to select 10-14 in order to listen to the music.






As you can see, this ties up the computer, so no work can get done on it while this music is playing.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 29, 2006)

The 8am hour of the Wednesday Pat Gray show on 950KPRC.com

It's called a "Podcast" but there is a "listen now" button

Sounds great!


----------



## cyberhobo (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Craig, if you like some music but don't like how you're forced to access it, try Total Recorder (highcriteria.com). With it, you can record whatever goes through your computer. I used it in conjuction with a PVR card to record the soundtracks to Tony Hawks 1-6, Vectorman 1-2, and more.

Currently listening to Ministry's "NWO" (New World Order). :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 30, 2006)

Right now, I'm listening to the music from "Digimon Racing" on my Game Boy Advanced; and I'm using earphones so I can listen to the music in stereo.

TigerhawkT3, I'll give that program the good old college try, thank you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## geepondy (Jul 30, 2006)

"Strap Me In" by The Cars. If I say it one thousand times, it is not enough. God I love allofmp3s.com. For $25, I have a couple of hundred cd quality, 192kbs unprotected wma files.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 31, 2006)

Raven "The Pack is Back".
Circa. 1987.

I "listened" to several songs from this album on my way to & from Raleys this morning, so I decided to play the album for real now.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 31, 2006)

Pink Floyd... Shine On You Crazy Diamond, both parts...


----------



## Bright Scouter (Aug 1, 2006)

Jimmy Buffett - Volcano


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 1, 2006)

Shoutcast:
http://69.237.89.194:9999

JM-99


----------



## Mad1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Dance with the devil


----------



## Cevulirn (Aug 1, 2006)

Led Zeppelin!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 1, 2006)

7am Pat Gray show on 950KPRC.com


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 3, 2006)

Kingdom Come "Journey".


----------



## GrooveRite (Aug 3, 2006)

Beats Pacific - Lo Key

Digitally Imported - Deep House Station (I Love this station!!)
.....http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/1007..... on shoutcast.


----------



## nightshade (Aug 3, 2006)

Otherside - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 3, 2006)

Music from games & demos on the C=64 via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
Now, I'm listening to the music from the demo "No Secret", circa. ~1989.

If anybody else here on CPF uses Sidplay, _*this*_ is the music (~8K in length) I alluded to above.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 4, 2006)

"I'll Be Seeing You" by Vic Fontaine; a holographic singer on Star Trek DS9.


----------



## nightshade (Aug 4, 2006)

"My Way"- Gary Olman

"Sid and Nancy" Motion Picture soundtrack 1986


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 4, 2006)

Kiss "I Was Made For Lovin' You".

Down the pipe...Ted Nugent "Free For All".


----------



## yuandrew (Aug 5, 2006)

Ac/Dc "For those about to rock" (We salute you)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 5, 2006)

Right now, I'm listening to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.


----------



## Scythe_rr (Aug 5, 2006)

I've just bought Lacuna Coil's new album, Karmacode578, it absolutely :rock:!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 6, 2006)

While I was outside this morning, I "heard" the song "Invisible Sun" by The Police.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 7, 2006)

For the last couple of years, I've "heard" a fictitious song from time to time, sung to the tune of "Baby Got Back".

"I like big bugs
And I cannot lie
That big old dragonfly
That swallowtail butterfly"

Only a former entomologist could think of something like this.


----------



## Mad1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Fall out boy - Calm before the storm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 8, 2006)

While I was in the shower this morning, I "heard" the song "Knock Three Times" by Tony Orlando and Dawn.

"_Oh my darlin' knock three times on the ceiling if you want me, umm
Twice on the pipe if the answer is no
Oh my sweetness {thump thump thump} means you'll meet me in the hallway
Woah, twice on the pipe {clang clang} means you ain't gonna show._"

This is a bit unusual, because most modern apartments do not have pipes accessible to the tenant except for the drain pipes under kitchen & bathroom sinks.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 9, 2006)

Is this where you get most of you 14k+ post?

I'm listening to... you guessed it, Pink Floyd, Wish You Were Here. :rock:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 10, 2006)

Pink Floyd the song before the last one on Momentary Lapse of Reason.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 10, 2006)

Kiss "Dynasty". :rock:
Circa. 1979.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 10, 2006)

The 8AM Pat Gray show of Wednesday 8-09-06 as a "podcast" at 950kprc.com


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 11, 2006)

Kingdome Come "Journey".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 13, 2006)

For some reason, for a good part of the day so far, I've been "hearing" part of a song from the movie "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory".

"_Oompa Loompa doompety doo
I've got another puzzle for you
Oompa Loompa doompety dee
If you are wise you'll listen to me

Who do you blame when your kid is a brat
Pampered and spoiled like a siamese cat
Blaming the kids is a lie and a shame
You know exactly who's to blame
The mother and the father

Oompa Loompa doompety da
If you're not spoiled then you will go far
You will live in happiness too
Like the Oompa Loompa doompety do_"

(Edit 6:59pm PDT 08-13-06)
I'm still "hearing" the song - must be an ear worm. :-/


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 13, 2006)

Friday 5AM Pat Gray show.

Up the pipe: 6AM 7AM and 8AM.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 14, 2006)

Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy" even though I do not use cocaine or other inhalant drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 14, 2006)

Robert Plant "Now and Zen"

The best album thread got me going....


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 16, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> Pink Floyd the song before the last one on Momentary Lapse of Reason.


 
I'm listening to this song again. I'm making a recording of my laser show. I now need to find out how to get the movie onto my compter. This video cam hasn't cooperated with that feature yet... 

 

Camera fell...


----------



## cyberhobo (Aug 17, 2006)

Busy Child - The Crystal Method - Vegas. I just completed a Zen Head Amp (one power supply per channel, all Rubycon caps) and I'm breaking it in. Sound sweet through SR225s.:rock:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 17, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> I'm listening to this song again. I'm making a recording of my laser show. I now need to find out how to get the movie onto my compter. This video cam hasn't cooperated with that feature yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Camera fell...


 
Here's the post to the video if anyone is interested...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 17, 2006)

AC/DC Live! I snagged the disk from work to rip... gotta get it back in the AM!


----------



## nightshade (Aug 17, 2006)

"When You're Falling"
Afrocelt Sound System w/Peter Gabriel
Album: Vol.3 Further In Time - 2001


----------



## cyberhobo (Aug 18, 2006)

Good Times Bad Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 18, 2006)

The Album: Journey - Captured

Prior: Stxy - Paradise Theatre


----------



## Illum (Aug 18, 2006)

Artist: Dimmu Borgir
Album: Puritanical Euphoric Misanthro
Track: currently um...Hybrid Stigmata - The Apostasy
Genre: death metal


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 18, 2006)

Now and Zen - Robert Palmer, again!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 19, 2006)

The Cult - Sonic Temple


----------



## nightshade (Aug 19, 2006)

" Lay Down and Die, Goodbye" - Alice Cooper

Album: Easy Action -1970


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm watching/listening to the Pink Floyd The Wall on DVD at work...


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 20, 2006)

The Coast Is Clear (For Fireworks) by Nobody. It's a trancy song I first heard on Sirius 35. I made a video of my laser show. I have to transfer it from DV and then I'll post it... 

edit:

Here's the video...  You can still hear the fan a lot. I'm working on using the mic input on my DV Cam so the sound goes directly on tape not throught he on board mic so you heat ambient noises also...


----------



## dtsoll (Aug 20, 2006)

From the "Strangers in the night" album,** in my best british accent**, "we've just taken a vote and apparently this is something called "Natural Thing". UFO have been one of my favorite bands for ever it seems. Check em out!! Doug


----------



## Sixpointone (Aug 20, 2006)

Before He Cheats by Carrie Underwood.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 20, 2006)

AC/DC Live!


----------



## dtsoll (Aug 20, 2006)

Playboy, be sure to crank it up when "whole lotta Rosie" comes on!!!! Doug


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 20, 2006)

While I was in the shower a short time ago, I "heard" the Anthrax song "Discharge".
The naughty words in it were replaced; these lyrics have been "*Sanitised for Your Protection*™".
_
I wait, i hate
Silence kills you like a loaded gun

My time, you waste
Resolution turn your back and run

Drunk with power
Your ivory tower
Never stood, never could

And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Your life, what life?
What's the difference between you and death?

Overdose, comatose
You won't even leave a corpse that's fresh

Drunk with power
Go take a shower
I wish you would, i wish you could

And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

A surreal vision
Of a human being

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Self inflicted crucifixion
Suicidal contradiction
Clusterscrewed you load it up
Clusterscrewed you self destruct!

Get off my urinal, it's sick
I refuse to feel sorry for you

I can't believe
People put you on a pedestal

Drunk with power
Your ivory tower
Never stood, never could
And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

A surreal vision
Of a human being

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!
_


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 21, 2006)

Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon, currently Time...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 22, 2006)

While I was away from this morning, I "heard" several songs from the Anthrax album "Stomp 442"; and on the return trip when I approached the flags that mark our street, I "heard" one of the songs from the Williams pinball machine "F-14 Tomcat"; just after I "heard" the voice in the game say "tertiary target in sight...I'm locked on...FIRE!!!".

Yeah, those paint chips will get you every time.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 23, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Yeah, those paint chips will get you every time.


I like the green ones...


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Aug 23, 2006)

The Wreckers


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 23, 2006)

Small poem I just read... Gold Star if you can tell where it came from...

_Now the world has gone to bed,_
_Darkness won't engulf my head,_
_I can see by infrared,_
_How I hate the night._

_Now I lay me down to sleep,_
_Try to count electric sheep,_
_Sweet dream wishes you can keep,_
_How I hate the night._


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Robert Plant "Now and Zen"


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 24, 2006)

allthatwhichis - that's Marvin from Hitchhiker's Guide.

The last song I heard on my new mix CD was:
Body Count - "Cop Killer"


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 24, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> allthatwhichis - that's Marvin from Hitchhiker's Guide.


 
Damnit, I can't find a gold star smilie... So I'll post all the positive ones I can find!!!

:goodjob: :rock: :buddies:  :bow: :twothumbs  

Arthur and Trillian are talking with Hectar at the moment....


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 25, 2006)

Gosh, allthatwhichis... 

Last listened to Damone "Out Here All Night."


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 25, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Gosh, allthatwhichis...


What? Only special people know about the "Guide".  

Right now I'm listening to, Pink Floyd of course, I;m trying to sync up some music to the DV I made of my laser show to Shine on You Crazy Diamond. It;s not working too well. I've listened to the begining of this song at least 2 dozen times...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2006)

Right now, I'm listening to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the mid- and late-1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 25, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Right now, I'm listening to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the mid- and late-1980s:
> Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.


 
I have a pretty cool techno mix of the Metroid theme song.  Damn... I am a geek.  

Here's the link to that video I made last night to Shine on You Crazy Diamond. It's a little big... :lolsign: 70 megs...  I took and added the audio from the CD to the capture of the DV from the camera... No jet engine in the back ground!!! I took another video of The Coast is Clear from above and plan to re-do the audio like this one.


----------



## Sixpointone (Aug 25, 2006)

Desperado by The Eagles.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 25, 2006)

"Only Women Bleed" by Lita Ford

Lotsa different stuff in the "Play now" of WMP.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 26, 2006)

The music from the video game "Digimon Racing" on my Gameboy Advanced, using earphones so I could listen to it in stereo and significantly more loudly than it comes from the GBA's little speaker.

One of the two songs I can access brings a smile to my face every time I hear it. Sounds like a combination of good Commodore 64 music and the Yamaha (I think) synthesizer used in late-1980s Sega coin-op arcade video games like Afterburner II.


----------



## skalomax (Aug 26, 2006)

Some Ska.

Tokyo Ska Paradise.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 26, 2006)

B-52s "Rock Lobster." The next song in the car will be Blood, Sweat, and Tears's "When I Die."


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 27, 2006)

23 hours and 7 minutes from now (9PM PST-Sunday) I'll be listening to the world premiere of Bob Dylan's new album "Modern Times" on
XM15 - "The Village" !

(12AM EST Sunday)


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 27, 2006)

Heartshaped Box, Nirvana...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 27, 2006)

A few minutes ago, I heard Ministry's "N.W.O." (New World Order).

:rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 27, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> A few minutes ago, I heard Ministry's "N.W.O." (New World Order).
> 
> :rock: :rock: :rock:


 
:wow: That's old skool there... Have you seen "Cool World"? That song is on it's soundtrack... :rock: I heard Sex on Wheels from The Thrill Kill Cult earlier. It is on the same soundtrack.


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 27, 2006)

Dream Theater - Take Away My Pain


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sugarhill Gang - "Rapper's Delight"

That song has lots of humorous anecdotes and good advice, e.g. "If your girl starts acting up / Then you take her friend."


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 28, 2006)

BOB DYLAN 'MODERN TIMES' ON XM15 BEGINS 9PM PACIFIC TIME!!!


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 28, 2006)

"Thunder On the Mountain" by Bob Dylan :>)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 29, 2006)

While I was on the way home from the store this morning, I "heard" the song "Ballad of Marshall Stack" by Raven. And when I approached the flags that mark our street, I "heard" one of the songs from the Williams pinball machine "F-14 Tomcat"; just after I "heard" the voice in the game say "Tertiary target in sight...I'm locked on...FIRE!!!".

Gotta stop eating those paint chips - especially the green ones!


----------



## Sixpointone (Aug 29, 2006)

"I Loved Her First" by Heartland


----------



## DoubleDutch (Aug 29, 2006)

Mozart, Jupiter symphony.


----------



## bobisculous (Aug 29, 2006)

Dream Theater - SCORE






DVD and CD came out today and its really good.

-Cameron


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 30, 2006)

I ordered it online, hopefully it will get to me soon


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2006)

The album called "Heavy Metal the First 20 Years".
The songs I wanted to listen to on it were Ted Nugent "Free For All" and Judas Priest "Breaking the Law".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 30, 2006)

I just listened to my exhaust tip dragging on the ground and a BUNCH of wire ends hitting much of the rest of the exhaust system on my Ram.

My Dad ran over a bundle of wire and the driveshaft sucked it up and is TIGHTLY wrapped in it.

ARGH!!!!

Tomorrow we find out if the driveshaft is hosed.

EDIT> It got towed in from the road to the shop. I only moved it about ten feet <edit


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 1, 2006)

Bobby "Boris" Pickett - "Monster Mash"
The Living End - "The End of The World"

I think I'm going to try to figure out some bits of Ministry's NWO on my electric guitar. Yes, at 1:40 AM. My parents are out of town, and my dog is still awake.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 1, 2006)

I wish I could play guitar... 

I just listened to/watched my Dark Side of the Moon laser show. I can't seem to get it smaller than 200+ megs so I haven't uploaded it yet...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 1, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> I wish I could play guitar...


Me too. 

Well, I can, but I'm not very good. I can play a few chords and carry a few songs, but soloing is "right out." I've been told that being able to figure out the proper notes to a song ("by ear"), which I can do, is cool.


allthatwhichis said:


> I just listened to/watched my Dark Side of the Moon laser show. I can't seem to get it smaller than 200+ megs so I haven't uploaded it yet...


One of the things I "do" is video encoding and compression. How long is this laser show of yours?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 1, 2006)

"Heavy Metal the First 20 Years".
The songs I listened to on it were Ted Nugent "Free For All", Judas Priest "Breaking the Law", Dio "Holy Diver", and The Scorpions "Rock You Like a Hurricane". :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 2, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> "Heavy Metal the First 20 Years".
> The songs I listened to on it were Ted Nugent "Free For All", Judas Priest "Breaking the Law", Dio "Holy Diver", and The Scorpions "Rock You Like a Hurricane". :rock:



Damn! Kniife, AA M*gled or "Heavy Metal the First 20 Years". And barely able to afford even one of them...

    

edit> Incidently last song I listened to (bed soon) She Kissed Me by Terrence Trent D'Arby <edit


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 2, 2006)

Bawitdaba by Kid Rock


----------



## Mad1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Audioslaves new album, Revelations.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 3, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Well, I can, but I'm not very good. I can play a few chords and carry a few songs, but soloing is "right out." I've been told that being able to figure out the proper notes to a song ("by ear"), which I can do, is cool.One of the things I "do" is video encoding and compression. How long is this laser show of yours?


 
I have gone form 9 gigs to 1.9 gig to 200+ megs. I have been using Ulead as the program for capture and editing. I'm not too good at it. They showed us a little where I went to college but that was not my major area of study so it was only a small class. We used Acid there but I do not have access to it now. 

The show started as an avi file. I have gotten it to a mpg, and wvm. I just don't want to batch convert it again incase I lose too much quality...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 3, 2006)

Nine... are you serious? Nine gig?

How long IS this laser show?


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 3, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Nine... are you serious? Nine gig?
> 
> How long IS this laser show?


 
It's the whole Dark Side of the Moon album. It's 43 minutes. I may have to butcher it up into individual songs. I'm just too lazy ATM. I'm also in the middle of a new computer build... :touche: Conflicting obbsessions...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 3, 2006)

Nine gigs for 43 minutes is a bit much, considering a two-hour movie can fit onto around seven or eight gig with DVD quality. What's the video content of the clip? I'm guessing that it's mostly darkness with laser beams waving around in some way.

If you possibly want me to have a go at it, then burn it to DVD as an ordinary DVD video, and ask me to PM you my address so you can send over a copy. Maybe I can help out some.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 7, 2006)

Burning it as a dvd video is what I'm also having an issue with... I've tried 3 different progs... Nero, MediaPlayer, and Ulead. Ulead's trial gave a shat on me, so I think that one'll work if I decied to mess with it. I got this new mother board and have turned away from lasers for this week or two. I;m tryin to get 3GHz off this processor... :sweat:

but right now I'm listening to Pink Floyd, again, One of these days, and probably the rest of Meddle...


----------



## geepondy (Sep 10, 2006)

Keith Richard's "Talk Is Cheap" downloaded from allofmp3s.com. Anybody else like this album? Next up on the allofmp3s download que is The Cure's Greatest Hits.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 13, 2006)

Pain and Bad Religion. I've decided that I like Bad Religion's middle and later albums quite a bit more than their early ones. The first album ("80 to 85," I believe) sounds really unrefined. Their later work is a lot more musically pleasing to me.


----------



## Coop (Sep 13, 2006)

Wolf - Chaos xmas2002 demo tune


----------



## Coop (Sep 13, 2006)

Blue Foundation - Sweep (from the Miami Vice movie soundtrack)


----------



## Coop (Sep 13, 2006)

Wolf - Snowdemo 2003/2004 

which is actually a mix of Baroque Hoedown & Jingle Bells (for those who don't know Baroque Hoedown, think Disneyland main street electrical parade)


next on the playlist: Jive Bunny & the master mixers - Glenn Miller Medley


----------



## iced_theater (Sep 14, 2006)

Currently playing is Collective Soul - Simple. Next is Cradle of Filth - A Gothic Romance (Red Roses for the Devil's Whore)


----------



## greenlight (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw the Dragonforce concert last week... The opener was good 'Horse (the band)'. Dragonforce was really fast, as one would expect, but I don't see how they're any faster than other bands that are fast. There was plenty of moshing, but it was more of a geekfest like Dream Theatre than a real thrash concert. Plenty of on-stage posing and silly antics. All plastic swords were checked at the door, along with studded belts, which was embarassing for a few. An LED countdown timer gave the audience 3:00 mins to settle down after the lights went down, and they announced the band as, "the band you have all been waiting for, the fastest metal band in the world, .......Dragonforce". Pretty cheesy intro, at least he didn't tell the kids to go buy more shirts.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 15, 2006)

Just this minute "Seether" by Veruca Salt

Previous AC/DC LIVE

Upcoming Meatloaf "Bat Outa Hell"


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 16, 2006)

A live version of "Before He Cheats" by Carrie Underwood


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 16, 2006)

Billy Squier
The Stroke. :rock:
Circa 1981


----------



## taiji (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGs5mn-rM5k&feature=PlayList&p=DE4B9353FE80E1A4&index=0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu8kFgAU6AM&feature=PlayList&p=DE4B9353FE80E1A4&index=3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNpyc-OnOeo&feature=PlayList&p=DE4B9353FE80E1A4&index=4


check this guy out, if you have'nt already.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey, that's pretty darn good. :goodjob: 
Maybe someone could invite him to cpf.




Now listening to; 
Thompson Twins
Lay Your Hands on Me - (long version)
Circa 1984

Edit a few minutes later:
Thompson Twins
Hold Me Now.
Circa (1983?)

Another edit a few minutes later;
Voodoo and serano
Blood is Pumpin'

Next time you fly, turn this one on just as the plane is about to take off. :rock:


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.mashuptown.com/


----------



## nightshade (Sep 16, 2006)

" I Bet It Stung" - Tegan and Sara

Album: "So Jealous" - 2004


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2006)

"Rock Me Amadeus" by Falco.
I had one of my "One Hit Wonders" discs in my portable CD player while evaluating a set of LED speakers I got for my birthday, so I've listened to this song several times over the last six hours or so.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 17, 2006)

Gary Moore "Corridors of Power"

Up next: Gene Loves Jezebel "Kiss of Life"


----------



## chmsam (Sep 18, 2006)

"I Want You To Want Me" and "Suspicious Minds" covered by Dwight Yoakam.

"Suspicious Minds" covered by Fine Young Cannibals.

"Suspicious Minds" by some guy named Elvis.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 18, 2006)

Ferry Corsten
Punk

This title has been quite popular for mixes and remixes at some of the local danceclub/nightclubs. :touche: :rock:


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 18, 2006)

"Wind of Change" by The Scorpions


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Sep 18, 2006)

"Oh Well" - Fleetwood Mac

"Shake your Money Maker" - Elmore James


----------



## sancho886 (Sep 19, 2006)

"Las nieves de Enero" Chalino Sanchez


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 19, 2006)

Static-X! :rock:


----------



## TorchMan (Sep 19, 2006)

Tool - 10,000 Days, for the ten thousanth time! Missed the concert last Monday though.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 19, 2006)

A noisy damn room AC that runs right over my head here at the office!

This: http://1069thepoint.com/ on the way home.


----------



## greenlight (Sep 20, 2006)

Raven-- Live at the Inverno- always high on my playlist

Earlier I was grooving out to some tunes by John Scofield


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 27, 2006)

Raven -  :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 

Right now, Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".
I "listened" to much of this album while I was away earlier this morning; now I'm listening to it for real. I wanted to hear the songs "Metal Thrashing Mad" and "Death From Above" (aka. "Jet Fighter"), even though I do not drive or pilot any type of aircraft. 

I've said this before, but I'll say it again:
This is classic Anthrax and is the album I think of when I hear somebody mention the band Anthrax.


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 27, 2006)

"Mandy" by Barry Manilow


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a co-worker who is a hip hop and R & B producer who is making beats and such on his equipment in the cube behind me.  I have not formed an opinion about his "masterpiece" yet...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been using a program called ares, and listening to mostly Veruca Salt and The Tragically Hip...


----------



## MikeHunt79 (Sep 28, 2006)

The Mars Volta - De-loused in the Comatorium 

Also, some Bong-ra and Aaron Spectre


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 29, 2006)

We have Ares here on the shop 'puter...

But it has MISERABLE speakers...

I GOTTA try Mars Volta when I get home tonight!!!!


----------



## Blazer (Sep 29, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> ..... and The Tragically Hip...



A good Canadian Band...:thumbsup:

I just got the new Nickelback CD and I have to say there isn't a bad song on it. Listening right now.


----------



## iced_theater (Sep 29, 2006)

Jethro Tull - Aqualung


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 29, 2006)

"Main Street" by Bob Seger.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 29, 2006)

In just a bit more than an hour, I'll hear some Mars Volta on REAL speakers!!!

Got plenty of other stuff to search for too!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 30, 2006)

At this very moment, I'm listening to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm listening to a shuffle of Final Fantasy music pieces, some I had from the OSTs I bought (FFVII and FFVIII), some downloaded from emuparadise.org . Currently its FFX-Travel Company.


----------



## borax (Oct 1, 2006)

My Superhero, various songs (if you have heard of these guys then more power to ya!)

Next...I shall play some Refused albums and have a loud lunch!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 1, 2006)

Well Mars Volta doesn't really float my boat.

I've been listening to Veruca Salt, Tragically Hip and most recently Our Lady Peace.

Marion Raven, who sings with Meatloaf on BOOHIII has a few decent songs on her own too.


----------



## MikeHunt79 (Oct 1, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Well Mars Volta doesn't really float my boat.


I wasn't too keen at first, but it grew on me... de-loused is definately thier best album tho. 

I'll have to give Veruca Salt a listen as I've heard good things abour 'em.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 2, 2006)

Korn "See You On The Other Side".
Yes, the words "On" and "The" are capitalised on the CD jewel case, even though they should not be.

I wanted to listen to the song "Twisted Transistor" because I heard a snippet of it on a TV commercial just before leaving Seattle in late-May of this year; and it was one of the last things I bought on Ebay while I was still in Seattle.


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 2, 2006)

Guns N' Roses' song Sweet Child O' Mine as covered by Carrie Underwood.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 2, 2006)

Did a few songs from Eight Arms to Hold You by Veruca Salt on the way home from bowling.

Trying to get a few more Tragically Hip and one more Veruca Salt to complete some albums. Also trying for some more Our Lady Peace, as well as few Republica.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Oct 3, 2006)

Pain.

It may be punk rock, but I think it's really beautiful music - just beautiful.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm listening to the AC in my office hum, my laptop harddrive spinning and a co-worker snoring...  

MikeHunt... Why'd you chose 79? I would think 69 would be much more appropriate with that name.  and who is the girl with the teeth. Ever since I have seen your avatar I swear I have seen her somewhere, or in something, movie or show, the news. Something. :thinking:

I always thought Veruca Salt was spelled Veruc Assault...


----------



## Delvance (Oct 3, 2006)

MikeHunt79 said:


> I wasn't too keen at first, but it grew on me... de-loused is definately thier best album tho.


 
De-loused is definitely a good cd. It also took me a bit of time before i got into it.

But right now right now...

Dark Tranquility - Nightfall by the shore of time :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Coop (Oct 3, 2006)

Delvance said:


> Dark Tranquility - Nightfall by the shore of time :rock: :rock: :rock:




this is getting eerie... I just doubleclicked that song, before checking this thread, right when I read that, the song started to play... but indeed... :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 3, 2006)

While I was away this morning, I "heard" several songs off the Metallica album "Kill 'Em All", so as soon as I got home, I popped the CD in so I could listen to them for real.  :rock:


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 3, 2006)

Blues Traveler - The Mountains Win Again


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning and several times this afternoon while I was outside, I "heard" the song "Ghostbusters". but with the word "Ghostbusters" replaced with "Mythbusters".
_
Mythbusters...
If there's somethin' strange in your neighborhood
Who ya gonna call (Mythbusters)
If it's somethin' weird and it won't look good
Who ya gonna call (Mythbusters)

I ain't afraid a no myth
I ain't afraid a no myth
If you're seein' things runnin' thru your head
Who can you call (Mythbusters)
An' invisible man sleepin' in your bed
Oh who ya gonna call (Mythbusters)
I ain't afraid a no myth
I ain't afraid a no myth
Who ya gonna call (Mythbusters)
If you're all alone pick up the phone
And call (Mythbusters)

I ain't afraid a no myth
I hear it likes the girls
I ain't afraid a no myth
Who you gonna call (Mythbusters)
Mm...if you've had a dose
Of a freaky Myth baby
You better call Mythbusters
Bustin' makes me feel good
I ain't afraid a no myths

Don't get caught alone oh no...Mythbusters
When he comes through your door
Unless you've just got some more
I think you better call Mythbusters
Ooh... who you gonna call (Mythbusters)
Who you gonna call (Mythbusters)
Ah, I think you better call (Mythbusters)

I can't hear you...(Mythbusters)
Who you gonna call (Mythbusters)
Louder Mythbusters
Who you gonna call (Mythbusters)
Who you can call Mythbusters...(till fade)_


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 4, 2006)

Bed of Roses by Bon Jovi.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 4, 2006)

Most recent song "Summer of 69" by Brian Adams.

Prior to that I finished up the album "One Way Ticket To Hell...And Back" by The Darkness and "Phantom Power" by Tragically Hip.

As I awoke at 4AM and it's now a little over 16 1/2 hours later, GOODNIGHT!


----------



## nightshade (Oct 7, 2006)

"Signing Off" -UB40


See-Ya....  and best wishes


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 8, 2006)

Fuel - Something Like Human currently.

Fuel - Sunburn up the pipe.

And even though it isn't a "school night", I shall not be awake a whole lot longer!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 9, 2006)

While I was away from home "the smorning", I "heard" the Anthrax song "Howling Furies" and the Raven songs "Screaming Down the House", "Hyperactive". "Restless Child", "Pray for the Sun", and "Bottom Line".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2006)

Metallica "Kill 'Em All".

Down the pipe...music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Space Harrier.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I guess my "down the pipe" selection was incorrect...now it's Metallica "Ride the Lightning".

While I was checking the mail, for some reason I remember blasting music from this album out of the speakers in my electric wheelchair on my way to go watch a parade in Seattle in early-summer 1998 or 1999, so I had an urge to listen to it now. :cornfused:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 10, 2006)

A couple of Fuel tracks have really caught my fancy! Jesus or a Gun, Bittersweet, Mary Pretends and New Thing.

I think a little Puddle of Mudd is up next...


----------



## geepondy (Oct 10, 2006)

"You Light Up My Life" by Debbie Boone. 

Ha, ha, ha, well I did hear it on the radio. Believe it or not in the 70s, I think 77 or 78, this song was number one on Billboard for 10 consecutive weeks, the longest for the decade.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 10, 2006)

Just got "Nobody Told Me" by Puddle of Mudd and it rocks! 

Gonna burn "Come Clean" (mixed explicit/clean) for my growing collection in the truck!


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Oct 10, 2006)

Audioslave - Revelations

Not a bad CD. Not a great CD. It's just about like their other offerings.

I wanted so badly for this band to be as hard as the two groups that the members all migrated away from, Sound Garden and Rage Against The Machine. It just didn't, and seemingly will never, be. Some times the sum of the parts just doesn't add up and make a whole again.


Ordin


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 11, 2006)

"Inherit the Wind" by Elvis Presley.


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 12, 2006)

Vampira - The Devin Townsend Band


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2006)

Metallica "Ride the Lightning".
I wanted to listen to the song "The Call of Ktulu".


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 12, 2006)

Taxi by Harry Chapin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 14, 2006)

Coheed and Cambria some Keeping Secrets of the Silent Earth 3 tracks.

And STILL trying to finish up and burn Fuel "Natural Selection" (just need #11 Luck)


----------



## greenlight (Oct 14, 2006)

Saw the band 'Clap your hands and say yeah!' with 'architecture in helsinki' and 'takka takka'. They're experimental (read: not very good).

Saw the Killers last week. Distinguished mustaches are 'IN' again!


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 14, 2006)

Angie by The Rolling Stones.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 14, 2006)

Chevelle "Wonder What's Next" Album.

Filled some more AFI earlier...

Shower and BED later!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 15, 2006)

Scorpions "Love at First Sting". :rock:


----------



## dulridge (Oct 15, 2006)

The Associates "Tell me Easter's on Friday"


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 15, 2006)

The Gambler by Kenny Rogers.


----------



## gl22man (Oct 15, 2006)

Hinder -Lips of an angel


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Fuel "Luck" number 11 from Natural Selection...

Gonna burn NS after lunch!


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 15, 2006)

"Norma Jean" by Elton John


----------



## Manzerick (Oct 15, 2006)

silence...

By no noise


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Fates Warning - FWX 09 - Stranger

Up next: Coheed and Cambria "In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth 3" in its entirety!


----------



## Biker Bear (Oct 17, 2006)

Today, bliss arrived - in the form of an album I never thought would get re-issued on CD:



The track most people are likely to remember - if indeed, they remember anything - is the stream-of-consciousness "AEIOU Sometimes Y", the video for which got a fair bit of rotation on MTV when the album came out in '84. Fewer still will recall the video for the song "Bag Lady (I Wonder)" which starred none other than _Imogene Coca_ in the title role....

Virtually every song on the album is in a different style - as realized (mostly) through a Fairlight CMI, and a trained voice that has held down leading roles on Broadway. For instance - the aforementioned "Bag Lady (I Wonder)" is in a heavy-metal-esque style with real guitar driving it; "Video DJ" has Salsa roots; "Kuchenga Pamoja" is, they claim, based on a Kenyan work chant.

_I'm gonna get a Campbell's soup can
A big ol' canvas and an easel stand
Do its portrait in plastic paint
Soup can art! What vision - how quaint!_
-- Pop Art Bop​


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 17, 2006)

Vampira by The Devin Townsend Band


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 17, 2006)

Everybody Wants You by Billy Squier


----------



## Stormdrane (Oct 17, 2006)

Dread Zeppelin. I first saw these guys at the Cotton Club in Atlanta 16 years ago, they still rock. It's Led Zeppelin music to a reggae beat, sung by an Elvis impersonator(Tortelvis).:rock::rock::rock:

You can check their albums out on Amazon.com and listen to sample clips.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2006)

While I was shooting a movie for my website this morning (of the "iLit" speakers), I listened to the song "W.C.F.Y.A." by Anthrax.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2006)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
Circa. 2003.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 18, 2006)

Just figured out what my song "Always" came from. It is a damn cool song that was supposedly authored by Staind and Album Unknown.

In reality it is by Saliva from Back Into Your System.

Getting some more Saliva to see if it's anywhere near Always!


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 18, 2006)

The End by The Doors.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 20, 2006)

Music from Commode 64 demos via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
I wanted to listen to the music from the "No Secret" demo from 1988. :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 21, 2006)

Since getting up this morning, I've been "hearing" the song "Rock the Casbah" by The Clash. :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 21, 2006)

While I was outside this morning, and again while I was in the shower, I "heard" the song "Who Let the Dog Out" by Baja Men.

The Seattle Mariners baseball team also used this song during the 2000 season.
Here's a photograph of one of the placards that were given to fans throughout the season:


----------



## greenlight (Oct 21, 2006)

Mercyful Fate Don't break the oath and Melissa... King Diamond cracks me up. I have it in my car, great for rocking out.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 21, 2006)

Saliva "Back Into Your System" (filled the album!)


----------



## cyberhobo (Oct 21, 2006)

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue (remastered). Sounds beautiful going through the head amp I just completed (Pimeta - double diamond buffers, solid teflon coated silver wires) driving Grado 225's. It truly sounds like heaven.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 21, 2006)

Disturbed "Believe" (2002)

Ares was being particullarly nice tonite... got the whole album in about an hour!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 22, 2006)

Raven "Stay Hard".
Circa. 1987.
This is the Raven album with the "Westwood perspiration" song on it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 22, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" most of the album Van Halen "Van Halen".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 23, 2006)

Raven "The Pack Is Back".
Circa. 1987.
Yes, the word "Is" is capitalised, even though it not should be.


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 23, 2006)

Dream Theater - The Root of All Evil


----------



## bobisculous (Oct 23, 2006)

iced_theater said:


> Dream Theater - The Root of All Evil



Damned good song

Dream Theater - In the Name of God (Live at Budokan)
and Next is
Dream Theater - Only a Matter of Time


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 23, 2006)

Adding songs from Nickelback "The Long Road" to WMP from Ares. Should've Listened the most recent one.

Will very likely burn it when done!

Was ROCKING to Disturbed "Ten Thousand Fists" on the way home from bowling.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 26, 2006)

Most of the morning, I've "heard" the Dire Straits song "Money for Nothing".

When I went to post the lyrics here, I realised that there is a toliet word in there; a word that cannot easily be censored with something innocous, so I decided my best course of action is to not post the lyrics at all.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 26, 2006)

If you climb into my truck, there's NO telling what you'll be listening to! My tastes vary greatly. One day, I'll be listening to Dwight Yokum's greatest hits and the next day I'll have Pantera in the ole CD player.


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 26, 2006)

Dream Theater - Blind Faith


----------



## greenlight (Oct 26, 2006)

Raven "live at the inferno" is one of my favorites.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 26, 2006)

I had to listen to Rush Limburger in my truck earlier as my Dad won't tollerate what I like!

Disturbed "Believe" will take me home afterwhile!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 26, 2006)

Talking Heads "Naked"

Up the pipe: I haven't a clue!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 26, 2006)

greenlight said:


> Raven "live at the inferno" is one of my favorites.


*YESSSS!!!!!* Another Raven fan!!!   :thumbsup: :rock: :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then go flush a lighted M80 firecracker down your toliet.
Raven "Live at the Inferno".  :rock:


----------



## greenlight (Oct 27, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
> If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then go flush a lighted M80 firecracker down your toliet.
> Raven "Live at the Inferno".  :rock:



I've been listening to Raven since 1983, when I was in HS and into Venom, Slayer, and Exodus. The metal guys at my school had leather jackets with the bands drawn on to them. When I hit the Metal record store, I ended up buying that stuff. I got "Live..." first, then some studio albums, but I like the live album the best, it's more edgy and has a great live feel.

Some of the Raven songs are pretty stupid, but who cares? I like them anyway. (Video game songs, too)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 27, 2006)

3 Doors Down "Seventeen Days" Let Me Go just at this time....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 29, 2006)

Raven "All For One".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Run Silent Run Deep". :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 29, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" the song "Ballad of Marshall Stack" by Raven; same album as above.
So I listened to it for real. 

For those of you who don't know, Raven is *NWOBHM* or "*N*ew *W*ave *O*f *B*ritish *H*eavy *M*etal"; which was rather popular in the early-1980s; as opposed to bands like Anthrax, Metallica, Exciter, Megadeth, etc. which are just plain simple heavy metal.


----------



## Lupercal (Oct 29, 2006)

chmsam said:


> Kinks - David Watts



Whoa! Kicks more butt than a big butt-kicking machine!

Loop


----------



## Lupercal (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyway, I have severe tinnitus as a result of who knows whwat, so I've toned things down a bit. Last things I played were;

XTC - Nonsuch
Motorhead - Overkill*
Guided by Voices - Isolation Drills
Joni Mitchell - Blue
Lizz Wright - Dreaming Wide Awake

Loop

* now THAT's metal.

PS: I was a DJ for 20 years. Get me started about music at your peril.


----------



## Lupercal (Oct 29, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> All sorts of stuff my buddy left me yesterday. Includes Badfinger, Fuel, Third Eye Blind, Sheryl Crow, Flash and the Pan,



Do you mean Flash and the Pan, the circa 1980 Australian band, which was actually Vanda and Young (The Easybeats), who did 'Hey St Peter?' and 'Down among the Dead Men'?

Wow. Someone overseas listened to them?

So why doesn't anyone know Richard Clapton? *sob*

Loop


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 29, 2006)

Previous: Michael Schenker - various albums/songs

Recent: Cheap Trick "Sex, America, Cheap Trick"

Next: ?????


----------



## Lupercal (Oct 29, 2006)

John Cale - Slow Dazzle


----------



## greenlight (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm listening to the soundtrack to the movie Heavy Metal. I saw this in the theatres when I was a kid. My dad was cool and took me, then we got the album and listened to it all the time. 


1. Heavy Metal - Sammy Hagar 
2. Heartbeat - Riggs 
3. Working In The Coal Mine - Devo 
4. Veteran Of The Psychic Wars - Blue Oyster Cult 
5. Reach Out - Cheap Trick 
6. Heavy Metal (Takin' A Ride) - Don Felder 
7. True Companion - Donald Fagen 
8. Crazy (A Suitable Case for Treatment) - Nazareth 
9. Radar Rider - Riggs 
10. Open Arms - Journey 
11. Queen Bee - Grand Funk Railroad Listen 
12. I Must Be Dreamin' 
13. The Mob Rules - Black Sabbath 
14. All of You - Don Felder 
15. Prefabricated - Trust 
16. Blue Lamp - Stevie Nicks

It's a great collection of late 70's and early 80's songs. I was psyched to find it again.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 29, 2006)

The "Heavy Metal" movie sountrack is an awesome album!!! :thumbsup:

When I saw a laser show at the California State Fair in the summer of 1981 or 1982, they started it with Sammy Hagar's "Heavy Metal", and afterward, I wasted no time in finding the album that was on. Cassette, of course; I did not get it on CD until several years ago.


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 29, 2006)

November Rain by Guns N' Roses.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 29, 2006)

I have Hagar from "The Essential Red Collection" and I think Heavy Metal is up next!

edit> okay it's the whole "Essential Red Collection" from the start!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 30, 2006)

Right now, "choons" from various games & demos from the Commode 64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
At this specific moment (yes, as I'm typing up this post), music from the trainer screen from the "Wasteland" game crack.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 30, 2006)

Today it the truck (When Dad wasn't with me!) was Theory of a Deadman day!

Invisible Man (from the Spiderman soundtrack) is a cool song!

As it now feels much more like 10:30 than the 9:30 my 'puter shows, there will be no more music tonight!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2006)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise". :rock: :roxor: :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 31, 2006)

Most of a My Chemical Romance CD this morning.

?????? this afternoon...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2006)

While I was in the shower, I "heard" the song "Who Let the Dog Out" by the Baja Men.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 31, 2006)

Afternoon turned out to be Theory of a Deadman "Gasoline".

Gonna go watch Battlestar Galactica from last Friday since the TV/Tivo is available!!!

edit> It was a pretty grim episode!


----------



## jds009 (Oct 31, 2006)

Metallica - master of puppets! :rock:


----------



## Coop (Nov 1, 2006)

Amorphis - Day of your beliefs 

(rest of the album 'far from the sun' is also on the playlist)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 1, 2006)

3 cuts from 3 Doors Down "Seventeen Days" on the way to work. I'll try to hear the rest of it before the day is over...


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 1, 2006)

Blind Guardian - Precious Jerusalem


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 1, 2006)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "C11H17N2O2SNa" (sodium pentathol).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 1, 2006)

I am about = Rat running on a Wheel. I had to go about 35 miles up to Corrigan for one measly part. It was supposed to be two, but today was the first I heard of it and one was all I could scrape up.

I did most of Fuel "Natural Selection" on the journey.

I think I MIGHT be falling down into depression...


----------



## Coop (Nov 2, 2006)

Estatic Fear - A sombre dance (now on chapter II)


Holy wow!! :rock: I think I have a new favorite band. Ever had music send shivers down your spine?? this does it to me just about every 45 seconds.... :bow: Neighbours hang on to yuor breakables... you're going to hear and feel the full wattage of the MayCooper sound system!!


----------



## jds009 (Nov 2, 2006)

AC/DC - Back in black !


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm still listening to Pain. I have an MP3 CD of their albums in my car, and I just listen to all three albums the whole way through, over and over. I've been doing so for a full month now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2006)

Several times today, I listened to the Anthrax song "Hy Pro Glo" on my portable CD player with earphones, so I could crank it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 3, 2006)

cuts from AFI "Decemberunderground"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2006)

While I was outside a short time ago, I "heard" "The I-95 A*****e Song" by Fred Campbell. When I lived in Kenmore WA. in the late-1980s, I'd play this song on the jukebox every time I went to a nearby bar, along with "The Rodeo Song" by Gaye DeLorme. "The Rodeo Song" has a lot of potty language in it (the F-bomb is dropped quite frequently), so I cannot post the lyrics here on CPF.


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2006)

Currently have the Pozo-Seco Singers (ca 1960) playing on the 'puter!

Edit: Just changed albums....now playing "The Very Best of Jimmy Reed". Jimmy is a blues man from the '50-'70's


----------



## flashlight (Nov 5, 2006)

Wayne Gratz - Prelude [3:16] - A Walk Across the Bridge on www.live365.com


----------



## greenlight (Nov 5, 2006)

I keep hearing the Comcast jingle (it's on every channel).

The tub says, "You can eat popcorn out of my head."


----------



## vinn (Nov 5, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Welcome to the Black Parade


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 5, 2006)

Wind of Change by The Scorpions.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 5, 2006)

cuts from Children of Bodom "Are You Dead Yet?"


decidedly Metalish! But not just thrash.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2006)

While I was in the shower a short time ago this evening, I "heard" the Anthrax song "Discharge".
The toliet words in it were replaced with innocuous ones; these lyrics have been "*Sanitised for Your Protection*™".
_
I wait, i hate
Silence kills you like a loaded gun

My time, you waste
Resolution turn your back and run

Drunk with power
Your ivory tower
Never stood, never could

And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Your life, what life?
What's the difference between you and death?

Overdose, comatose
You won't even leave a corpse that's fresh

Drunk with power
Go take a shower
I wish you would, i wish you could

And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

A surreal vision
Of a human being

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Self inflicted crucifixion
Suicidal contradiction
Clusterscrewed you load it up
Clusterscrewed you self destruct!

Get off my urinal, it's sick
I refuse to feel sorry for you

I can't believe
People put you on a pedestal

Drunk with power
Your ivory tower
Never stood, never could
And around and around
You hit the ground
Reservation heckbound

A surreal vision
Of a human being

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
Not when you die
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!

Nobody cried
You lived a lie
You lived a lie!

Run it through,
Discharge!

Most people cry
When a person dies
You wanna know why?

Run it through,
Discharge!
_


----------



## jds009 (Nov 6, 2006)

AC/DC - hells bells baby!
CLASSIC ROCK


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2006)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock:
Circa. 2003.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 6, 2006)

Some more Disturbed "Ten Thousand Fists" on the way home from bowling.

I hear my bed calling me now!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 6, 2006)

Great Society - Outlaw Blues

One of the least-known famous-member bands. Great music, not recorded much. I'll give major props to any CPF'ers who've even heard their songs.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 7, 2006)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock:
Circa. 2003.
I wanted to listen to the songs "Taking the Music Back", "Think About an End", and "W.C.F.Y.A.".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a lot of driving today...

Did Disturbed "Sunburn" and Children of Bodom "Are You Dead Yet?" in their entirety.

Heard some talk radio, and some 80's rock, and some classic harder rock on FM too.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 7, 2006)

Same as I was listening to ~12:30 ago...
Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock:
I wanted to listen to the songs "Taking the Music Back", "Think About an End", and "W.C.F.Y.A.".


----------



## greenlight (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe the thread should be titled, "are you listening to anthrax? vol. 4".


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 8, 2006)

HOWARD!


----------



## cyberhobo (Nov 8, 2006)

Landser_Lunikoff - Friedrich the Great.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" the Raven song "Ballad of Marshall Stack".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 8, 2006)

Fellow that turned me on to Disturbed asked me today if I found out who did "Always" (as it cam to me as done by Stained). So I listened to a couple songs by Saliva "Back Into Your System" including Always as I drove home from work.

I have a headache, and a book to read.... and I didn't sleep well last night. So probably nothing before bed.


----------



## greenlight (Nov 8, 2006)

Genesis, "Foxtrot" and "Nursery Cryme"


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 8, 2006)

Lady by Kenny Rogers.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then go flush about six rat-tailed combs down your toliet. 
Anthrax "Fistful of Metal". :rock:
For some reason, I wanted to listen to "Metal Thrashing Mad" and "Death from Above" (aka. "Jet Fighter") even though I do not drive or pilot any type of aircraft.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 9, 2006)

Listened to 94.5 The Buzz in Houston today. Heard at least three songs I have on disk, plus many others! 

Gotta hit the sack now!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2006)

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Death from Above" (aka. "Jet Fighter"), "Anthrax", "Across the River", and "Howling Furies".

I'm listening to it from a Discman-type portable CD player and earphones - my sister is sleeping and she is blissfully unaware that her big brother is jamming out to death metal right now.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 10, 2006)

Listening to Polk and San Jacinto counties Sherrifs, Constables, Police and Dispatures on a Radio Shack Pro 60 scanner. There is a LOT going on with weather etc.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 10, 2006)

Black Eyed Peas> Monkey Business> Don't Lie


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 10, 2006)

Now getting and listening to selections from Korn - See You on the Other Side.

Also got Garbage - I Think I'm Paranoid, Hinder - Lips of an Angel and Crossfade - Cold

All this is from listening to 94.5 The Buzz today and taking notes.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Now getting and listening to selections from Korn - See You on the Other Side...


This is a good album, especially the song "Twisted Transistor". :thumbsup:


----------



## geepondy (Nov 11, 2006)

Rockwell, Somebody's watching me from Internet club977.com.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2006)

Right at this moment, I'm listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.

Just before this, I watched the Digimon episode "Subzero Ice Punch" on my pee-cee just so I could hear Frigimon say that phrase.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 11, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> This is a good album, especially the song "Twisted Transistor". :thumbsup:



Hey LM! Should Twisted Transistor be 4:12 long or 2:58 which was all I could find with Ares?

I like Coming Undone quite a bit too.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2006)

According to my computer, "Twisted Transistor" is 4:14 long. Let me go check it on my portable...BRB...4:12 long according to that.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 12, 2006)

THANKS Man!

I'll attempt to get the 4:12 vesion, but if I can't could I pm you and get it emailed to me?

BTW: I'm working on Garbage "Garbage" album. I filled out Version 2.0 earlier today!


----------



## bobisculous (Nov 12, 2006)

Joe Satriani - Mind Storm

Satriani is insanely good.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> THANKS Man!
> 
> I'll attempt to get the 4:12 vesion, but if I can't could I pm you and get it emailed to me?


I don't know how to "rip", but I'll try my best to figure it out...I don't even know what file format the ripped song will be in if I'm successful.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 12, 2006)

It will be somewhere on your hard drive in "My Music" most likely, and as either an MP3 or WMA file.

But I'll still try to get it myself. 

It's strange. Some songs on "Garbage" are EASY to get. Heck, some whole Albums are pretty easy. And then some songs are like pulling hens teeth!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, I ripped it successfully.
*GO HERE* to snag it.
File size 4,093,123 bytes, .WMA format.


----------



## drizzle (Nov 13, 2006)

Segue o Seco by Marisa Monte

Check out the music video on YouTube


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 13, 2006)

Muchas Gracias Led Museum!

It is DEFINATELY a better version at 4:12!!!

And I just finished Garbage "Garbage" this AM. I got some burning to do as I have a Corpus Christi journey tomorrow or Wednesday!


----------



## Bright Scouter (Nov 13, 2006)

Right now, a podcast about Walt Disney World.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2006)

Right now, Korn "See You on the Other Side".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2006)

And right now, Krokus "The Blitz".
Circa. 1984.
I wanted to listen to the song "Out to Lunch".


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 13, 2006)

Ice Age - The Lhasa Road (No Surrender)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 14, 2006)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
I wanted to listen to the song "Cadillac Rock Box".
_
It feel so good to be here
*** bet broke and I don't care
Yeah, so good to be clear
I can testify
Listen
I can't fake an attraction to it
Magnetic, it pulls so hard
When two powerful forces collide and break down
Inside, and break out at the speed of sound
Locked and loaded I can't hold it

Pick 'em up, set'em up, watch it all go down
Oh yeah
Driving in my Cadillac Rock Box
Rock box..

I am so alive, I learned how to let it go
And on the day that I'll die I'll have no fear
Listen
I can't fake an attraction to it
Magnetic, it pulls so hard
When two powerful forces collide and break down
Inside, and break out at the speed of sound
Locked and loaded I can't hold it

Pick 'em up, set'em up, watch it all go down
Oh yeah
Driving in my Cadillac Rock Box
Rock box..
Stick-'em up, get'em up, drop it and throw down
Oh yeah
Hangin' in my Cadillac Rock Box
Oh yeah!

[Solo]

Pick 'em up, set'em up, watch it all go down
Oh yeah
Driving in my Cadillac Rock Box
Rock box..
Fill-'em up, shoot'em up, sit before you fall down
Oh yeah
Bury me in my Cadillac Rock Box
Rock, rock, box!!!_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 14, 2006)

now up: Chevelle "Wonder What's Next" in it's entirety.

next up: Chevelle "This Type of Thinking (Could Do Us In)" until interupted by dinner!

edit: I'm nearly out of CDRs and out of Jewel Cases... and have at least 5 to burn at this time!

Will have to make do with what I have until I can re-supply!


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 14, 2006)

I Started A Joke by the Bee Gees.


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 14, 2006)

HOWARD STERN!!!!


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 14, 2006)

The Fixx, saved by zero. I need more songs, only have 1,377 on my slave drive.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2006)

Def Leppard "Pyromania".
Circa. 1983.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 16, 2006)

:sigh:    :sigh:

We have two computers in this house. "Mine" and "Theirs".

But now because something she did made "theirs" mad, she got on mine.

She opens up chat windows, music etc.

I use Firefox as my main browser, so that is ok. But now Windoze has MSN as the home page (was Yahoo).

And worst of all, WMP doesn't do the same as it did. I can't get it to do like it used to. I THINK it was using Music Match as info. But all I can get is a log in page, and I never logged in before. It used to work seemlessly, and now like pretty much everything else in my life it's SCEWED UP.

If it will aloow it, I'm going to burn Kill Hannah "For Never and Ever" now. As I am ;eaving in a little while to take 3 drums and 350 gallons of bulk to Corpus Christi.

But can anyone help with WMP???


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2006)

Heavy Metal - The First 20 Years.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 16, 2006)

&$(#*@&$

I liked using WMP to give me ideas for searching on Ares. It would give me other albums people that got the one you were looking at that were similar.

It just pretty much sux like it is now.

Googling groups just isn't quite the same....

I'm not listening to anything right now. I'm reading. And it was a looooong day of driving and I'm going to bed before too long anyhow.


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 16, 2006)

Tom Sawyer by Rush.


----------



## Coop (Nov 17, 2006)

Dark Sanctuary - Valley of the pain


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 17, 2006)

A couple of times today, I've "heard" the song "Holly Jolly Christmas", the Burl Ives version.
_
Have a holly, jolly Christmas; 
It's the best time of the year 
I don't know if there'll be snow
but have a cup of cheer
Have a holly, jolly Christmas; 
And when you walk down the street 
Say Hello to friends you know 
and everyone you meet
Oh
ho
the mistletoe 
hung where you can see; 
Somebody waits for you; 
Kiss him once for me
Have a holly jolly Christmas
and in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly
have a holly
jolly Christmas this year_


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 17, 2006)

Illegal by Shakira


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2006)

While I was in the shower a short time ago today, I "heard" the song "Discharge" by Anthrax.

I'd post the lyrics here, but there are a few toliet words that require censoring (vulgar terms for ***** and multiple-partner intercourse) and I don't feel like snagging, censoring, and posting those lyrics at the present time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2006)

"Heavy Metal - The First 20 Years".
I just now realised that the song "I'm Eighteen" on the Anthrax album "Fistful of Metal" is a cover of the Alice Cooper song "Eighteen" - this song is on the "Heavy Metal..." CD. I thought it was an Anthrax original.


----------



## bitslammer (Nov 20, 2006)

Does "anything on my i-pod to drown out load co-workers" count?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" most of the Anthrax album "Fistful of Metal".

I also "heard" some dialogue from the Star Trek: TNG episode "Frame of Mind".
The dialogue I "heard" was: "_You've told me what to eat and what to think and what to say - and then, when I show a glimmer of independent thought, you strap me down, you inject me with drugs and you call it a treatment!" "You're becoming agitated." "You bet I'm agitated. I may be surrounded by insanity, but I am not insane, and there's no ... no ..._"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2006)

Metallica "Kill 'Em All".
Circa. 1983.


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 20, 2006)

Rock Superstar by Cypress Hill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 21, 2006)

Post-Modern Sleaze by Sneaker Pimps (1996).

Before that Cold (But I'm Still Here) by Evans Blue

Before that Some Selections from Kill Hannah

Now.... BED!


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 21, 2006)

Dangerous - Ying yaNG TWINS


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 22, 2006)

Have heard each song from Breaking Benjamin - Phobia and Evanescence - Fallen tonight.

MUST go to sleep now!


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 22, 2006)

Are You Lonesome Tonight by Elvis Presley.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Kill 'em All", go cause all of your toothbrushes to fall in the toliet. 
Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real". :rock:


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 22, 2006)

Underneath Your Clothes by Shakira


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 22, 2006)

Did Evanescence - The Open Door most recently. It sux compared to Fallen. I think several of the cuts are going to be deleted.

I think I'll give Anthrax a try....

Ooooohhhh, I LIKE "Only" (supposedly from "The Sound of White Noise" - which puretracks.com doesn't show me)


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 24, 2006)

Primus - "Jerry was a race car driver"

Primus SUCKS!!! :rock:


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 25, 2006)

Amadeus by Falco


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 25, 2006)

Howard!!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 25, 2006)

Was doing many cuts from The 69 Eyes. Completed "Paris Kills" (2002) and almost completed "Devils" (2004).

Not long before going to bed!!!


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 25, 2006)

A four year old coughing in bed at the other end of the house. A sleeping German Shepards' breathing. I tend to keep the TV/radio off late at night to monitor the kids should one of three little ones wake up so mom can sleep.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 29, 2006)

*TUESDAY 11-28-06*:
Earlier in the morning, I listened to music from several Commodore 64 demos I wrote in the early-1990s. Each page of each demo has its own music. So here, in order of the earliest release, are those demos:

MAG FACTOR THREE/TDM (three pages)
WARP DAMAGE/TDM (one page)
AIDS DEMO/TDC (six pages)


*WEDNESDAY 11-29-06*:
Here are some more phrases I heard from the SAM speech synthesizer on the Commodore 64 computer in the late-1980s; somebody had recorded these to cassette and then played the tape on a large ghetto blaster at work after the boss had left for the night.

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/sam2.avi
This file is 9,602,994 bytes in length.
I strongly recommend downloading this only if you have a broadband connection.

Here are the actual phrases:_
He flushes light bulbs & drinking glasses down the toliet.
Oops, I spelled it T-O-L-I-E-T
I should have spelled it T-O-I-L-E-T
He flushes light bulbs & drinking glasses down the toilet.
He eats light bulbs & drinking glasses & poo poo.
I guess he is a toliet bowl then. 
He thinks that light bulbs are planted in the garden every spring.
He thinks TV is a disease.
He throws cigerettes & lighters in the Collecto*.
Put him in the 10-3* and close the lid.
Put him in the barbecue oven for nine hours._

* These are pressurised chicken cookers used at Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 29, 2006)

I"m listening ot the sound of happy CPF'ers worldwide!!!!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 29, 2006)

A few cuts from Buzzcocks "Singles Going Steady"

But mostly the brightness that CPF brings into my otherwise dreary life!


----------



## Galiphrey (Nov 30, 2006)

I am listening to "What you are listening to."  It's from "Up the Downstair," by Porcupine Tree.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 30, 2006)

A bit of Army of Anyone stuff. 

One problem with listening to radio is they don't always tell you what you are listening to.

I tripped over one A of A song, and the rest is pretty good so far!


----------



## Radio (Nov 30, 2006)

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,


by Bloodhound Gang


----------



## bobisculous (Dec 1, 2006)

www.Last.fm does that, fairly cool I must say.

-Cameron


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2006)

Music from various Commodore 64 games & demos via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 1, 2006)

Some more "Army of Anyone" a while ago.

But had Dad with me all day so Talk Radio mostly.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 1, 2006)

At this moment, a replay of today's Neil Boortz show.

Geoff


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 2, 2006)

Skrape - Sunshine


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 2, 2006)

White Christmas by Bing Crosby.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", go rip your toliet bowl out of the floor and throw it out the window. 
Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real". :rock:


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 4, 2006)

Anthrax... they've done some great stuff! :rock: 

I'm just about to pop in some Ron Thal, aka. Bumblefoot. One of the sickest rock guitarists ever.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2006)

Right now, I'm "hearing" the song "Jingle Bells", as sung by Bart Simpson.

"_*Oooooo jingle bells,
Batman smells,
Robin laid an egg
The batmobile,
Broke its wheel,
And the Joker got awaaaa*{sound of Bart screaming as Principal Skinner yanks him offstage}_"


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 5, 2006)

Demons & Wizards - Fiddler On The Green


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 5, 2006)

Music via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
This program plasys songs made for the Commodore 64 computer; I have close to 20,000 of them, so variety is not an issue.


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 5, 2006)

The Del McCoury Band at Farm Aid.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 5, 2006)

Army of Anyone (self tittled) CD coming from Conroe back to Shepherd.

Listening for the washing machine to act up right now! It does it a LOT lately.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 5, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Listening for the washing machine to act up right now! It does it a LOT lately.




LOL... what a coincydink... was just listening for the dryer. Got sneakers in there and they always bang the door open enough to shut it off.

Musically, I've got some Paul Gilbert on.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Steve Vai... "Powerhead" live.

C# minor pent. using the open low E, for you geetarists out there. Cool stuff.


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 6, 2006)

Sail On by Lionel Richie


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 6, 2006)

As long as I could get it okay, 94.5 "The Buzz" www.thebuzz.com (Houston's Rock Alternative)

The rest of the time 106.9 The Point (best of the 80's and more)

I am likely to get booted off this 'puter by my Dad after while so I likely will just read tonight...


----------



## Radio (Dec 6, 2006)

Gary Newmen CARS


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2006)

At this moment, I'm listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 7, 2006)

Starts with Goodbye by Carrie Underwood


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2006)

the Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Don't You Fake It

"Face Down" and "Damn Regret" are 5 star songs as I see 'em!


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 7, 2006)

David Gray's "White Ladder". Really loud, on the good system. (Noone else home).
It's good to see such an eclectic bunch of stuff listed above- I might try a few.....


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Dec 8, 2006)

Going old school...

Holy Diver - Dio


Ordin


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 8, 2006)

Ordin_Aryguy said:


> Going old school...
> 
> Holy Diver - Dio


Ah, the memories...

"Jump on the tiger you can feel his heart but you know he's mean
some light can never be seen"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 8, 2006)

Gonna put the Don't You Fake It CD in as I drive to work and wherever else I gotta go today!


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Dec 8, 2006)

Sittin' in the cube. Headphones at the ready. Scanning the pile of CD's, "What to listen to on a Friday morning with a sh!tpile of work to get done today?"... "Has to be something hard. Has to be something violent. Has to be something inspiring."

... And the winner is...

Battle For Los Angeles - Rage Against The Machine


Ordin


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 8, 2006)

Music via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
This program plays songs made for the Commodore 64 computer; I have close to 20,000 of them, so variety is not an issue.
At the moment, it's one of the songs from the Dominator trainer.


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 9, 2006)

PS if this is Austin by Brad Paisley


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2006)

Every time I take the garbage and recycling out, I "hear" part of a song performed by The Coasters in the late-1950s.

The part I "hear" is:
_
Take out the papers
And the garbage
Or you won't get no
{something} {something}
_
I don't know what the "_{something} {something}_" is, but I presume that one of the words rhymes with the word "garbage".
I've "heard" this part of the song when taking the garbage & recycling out for at least the last two years.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 9, 2006)

*Essential ELO*
*a friend just gave me a complete metallica collection so I'll be scanning that for a while*
*C *


----------



## Empath (Dec 9, 2006)

Volume 5 of the thread is continued here.


----------

